# Warhammer ruckelt...warum?!



## Degronas (9. September 2008)

Hey,

ich habe Warhammer auf allen Grafikeinstellungen ausprobiert und es ruckelt auf allen ein wenig.
Ich bin der Meinung das es nicht sein darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mein System (Notebook):
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,4GHz
4GB Ram
Nvidia Geforce 9600M GT
Windows Vista 64bit

Hat einer von euch auch ähnliche Probleme oder weiß wie ich das weg bekomme?

Der RAM läuft nicht voll habe immer noch so zwischen 1-1,5GB frei.
Aber die CPU ist zwischenzeitig bei beiden Kernen auf 100%

Gruß
Degronas


----------



## Sin (9. September 2008)

was für ein core 2 ist das?


----------



## itjenhonicker (9. September 2008)

das könnte daran liegen das das eine beta is


----------



## Degronas (9. September 2008)

Sin schrieb:


> was für ein core 2 ist das?




Es ist der P8600 mit Centrino2 Technologie!


----------



## Sin (9. September 2008)

Degronas schrieb:


> Es ist der P8600 mit Centrino2 Technologie!



Hmm ich habe n ähnliches System jedoch basierend auf nen Desktop 8400er und habe eigentlich keine nennenswerten aussetzer.
Hast du mal die notebook leistung selbst überprüft?


----------



## Bawagrog (9. September 2008)

itjenhonicker schrieb:


> das könnte daran liegen das das eine beta is


Denke ich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ist ja fast fertig.

Ein paar sachen, die ich ausprobieren würde:
- Unnötige Programme beenden
- Spyware kann den Pc langsamer machen: Spybot search and destroy rüber traufen lassen
- Neusten GraKa treiber installieren

Sonst fällt mir im moment nix ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaderian (9. September 2008)

lag lag lag


----------



## Degronas (9. September 2008)

Die Notebookleistung ist gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Also WoW konnte ich auf maximal mit 60fps spielen.

Naja mit dem Treiber muss ich nochmal gucken. Bei Acer gibt es im Moment keinen aktuelleren.

In dem 2. Gebiet von den Grünhäuten ist es jetzt eigentlich nciht mehr so schlimm. Vielleicht waren auch einfach nur zu viele Leute im Startgebiet unterwegs.
Ich werde es nochmal genauer beobachten.

Danke schonmal


----------



## Rayon (9. September 2008)

hab e8400 2x3ghz + 4gig ram und kann flüssig spielen. vll ein wenig aufstocken noch? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ^^


----------



## Emokeksii (9. September 2008)

Bei mir gehts ab und zu flüssig und ab und zu eben nicht und ich spiel auf Averland...der ist total voll und ich denk der wird auch teilweise bisle überfordert sein...ab und zu ruckelt es zb an manchen stellen und dann wieder an der genau der gleichen kein bischen.

Selbst wenns fast fertig ist merkt man eben das es das noch nicht komplett ist. Die mobs spinnen noch teilweise und der chat ist auch noch total unausgereift und da würden mich so ein par laags von seiten der server auch nicht wundern nach dem was alles passiert ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## etmundi (10. September 2008)

Jemand hat mal gepostet, das wohl im Hintergrund noch
ein Programm zur Fehlererfassung läuft.


----------



## C4liban (10. September 2008)

Das Ruckeln kann ich auch bei meinem Notebook bestätigen. Ich spiele gerade im Chaos Startgebiet und ca alle 5 min. habe ich für ca 5 sec. einen kleinen Aussetzer. Meine CPU und RAM Anzeigen sind dabei jedoch nie auf 100%. Weiss jemand vielleicht dazu etwas genaueres?


----------



## Ebon (10. September 2008)

C4liban schrieb:


> Das Ruckeln kann ich auch bei meinem Notebook bestätigen. Ich spiele gerade im Chaos Startgebiet und ca alle 5 min. habe ich für ca 5 sec. einen kleinen Aussetzer. Meine CPU und RAM Anzeigen sind dabei jedoch nie auf 100%. Weiss jemand vielleicht dazu etwas genaueres?



So salopp nicht wirklich, da keiner weiß was fürn Rechner hast. Mythic/ GOA werden noch nen bissel was an Statistiken/ Diagnosen wärend der Beta ziehen. Da wird in regelmässigen abständen, Clientinfo an die Entwicklung gesand.

zu NVIDIA GeForce 9600M GT
Mobil Cards sind recht leistungsamt, WoW brauch auch nicht wirklich viel! Die mag zwar 1024MB Ram haben, aber leider nur ne Speicherbrandbreite von 128 Bit. Halb soviel wie die Desktoplösungen. Da kann dein System nicht wirklich viel durch pressen. Aber ob es daran liegt, kann ich jetzt auch nicht sagen da ich die Mobil Händling nicht kenne. Es kann natürlich auch sein, dass die Unterstützung für die Karten noch nicht gegeben ist. Ich glaub das steht unter den im Netz zu findenSystemanforderungen, das einige Notebookkarten nur eingeschränkt laufen.

Vielleicht hast ja auch unter Systemsteuerung ->Grafik/ Darstellung (oder wie das da heißt) alles auf Maximum. Würde das lieber von der Anwendung steuern lassen.


----------



## sayire (10. September 2008)

Bei mir ruckelts auch! 

quad 2,67
4gb ram
radeon 4870

und auch wenn war keinen quad unterstützt sollte es nicht ruckeln! hab neuerste treiber etc...!
hoffe es liegt nur an beta oder so! denn auch spiele wie crysis oder andere hardware killer laufen eigentlich 
ganz gut! also einfach mal abwarten! nervt zwar beim zocken aber naja... 
aber falls wer tipps hat, nur raus damit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pistenwolf (10. September 2008)

Also ich habe einen 

Intel Dual Core E8400, 3 Gig. RAM 
und eine ATI HD 3870 X2 spiele auf 1680 x 1050 

und habe immer wieder fiese Ruckler bzw. werden Texturen viel zu spät geladen so das sie erst im nahbereich schön sind.
Hab mal für die FPS, Fraps laufen lassen und hatte zwischen 40-55 spiele auf DE Averland und hoffe das dies wirklich mit
der Beta zu tun hat. Schliesse mich dem Post über mir an Crysis etc. laufen ohne Probleme in der schönsten Grafikpracht


----------



## regstar (10. September 2008)

Pistenwolf schrieb:


> Also ich habe einen
> 
> Intel Dual Core E8400, 3 Gig. RAM
> und eine ATI HD 3870 X2 spiele auf 1680 x 1050
> ...



Dir geht es genauso wie mir, und ich hoffe auch das es nur an der Beta liegt. Vor allem die Texturen von den Spielern Modells hängt sich manchmal weg und ich bekomme Dummy anzeigen ^^ Sieht immer recht witzig aus, aber nur wenn man darüber nachdenkt ohne zu spielen.


----------



## HGVermillion (10. September 2008)

Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual Core Prozessor 5200+
2 GB RAM
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA GeForce 7900 GS

läuft wie eine 1. in BGs wie in der restlichen Welt nur die Grafikkarte bringt immer mal wieder ein paar Fehler wie in die unendlichkeit reichende Texturen, die aber nach einem Relogg wieder weg sind (ich hab sie beinahe aufgearbeitet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## spectrumizer (10. September 2008)

Intel Core 2 Duo, 3.4GHz, 4GB, ATI 3870x2, XP64, Catalyst 8.8, spiele auf 1280x1024.

Ruckelt bei mir auch, wenn ich alles auf Full setze. FRAPS meint 16-27 FPS. Wenn ich alles auf Max FPS setze, sinds zwar trotzdem nur 25-28 FPS, aber es ruckelt nicht mehr so intensiv. Hoffe das legt sich nach der Beta.


----------



## Akuztik (10. September 2008)

denke es sind lags.

Es ist immerhin noch Beta und sie wollen für die Beta jetzt nicht so krasse Serverkosten übernehmen (denke ich mal)


----------



## Hey-Ray (10. September 2008)

Rayon schrieb:


> hab e8400 2x3ghz + 4gig ram und kann flüssig spielen. vll ein wenig aufstocken noch?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das war ein Witz, oder?
Einer sagte noch was mit eienm Programm welches fehler im Hintergrund speichert. Weiss da jemand was?
Aber es sind meiner Meinung auch keine Lags, denn bei lags ruckelt garnichts. (Grade weil keine neuen Animationen abgespielt werden.)
Habt ihr das auch, das beim loslaufen die Geh-Animation später kommt? Bei mir schwebt er für die erste Sekunde einfach nur über den Boden.


----------



## Mookie (10. September 2008)

Geht mir ähnlich ich hab auch ganz üble Hänger drin und kann mir nicht erklären woran es liegt.... bei AoC hatte ich auch alles hochgeprügelt und es lief flüssig, hoffe schwer das es an der Beta liegt. :/
Btw. spiel auch aufm Notebook: Intel® Core(tm)2 Duo CPU  T5550 @ 1.83GHz - NVIDIA GeForce 8600M GT - 3GB RAM das ganze unter Vista hatte mit keinem Spiel bisher probs.


----------



## Vailoth (10. September 2008)

hi, ich hab glaube dasselbe Laptop wie der TE (Aspire 5930G) und bei mir läuft alles auf maximalen Details jederzeit flüssig. Nur kurz nach dem einloggen ruckelt es für 2-3 sec. Aber ansonsten alles Tiptop auch bei Feindberührung im Szenario oder RvR immer flüssig. Benutze allerdings eine 32bit version von Vista, vielleicht liegts daran?


----------



## Thyrone (10. September 2008)

Ich habe sau starke lags, teilweise dauert es jahre bsi ich mich ausgeloogt habe. spiele wow 1a mit den einstellung entweder liegts daran weil die server überfüllt sind oder es ne beta ist ansosnten bin ich tod traurig


----------



## Prinny (10. September 2008)

Bei mri ruckelt es eben in den (momentan) komplett überlaufenen Roots. Weiter weg läuft es ganz gut. Nur an und wann sehen die Animationen etwas hölzern und abgehackt aus.


----------



## raven345 (10. September 2008)

Am Anfang (Sonntag / Montag) lief alles super flüssig.

Erst seit gestern (Dienstag) sind ziemlich nervende und längere Ruckler drin. Somit is wohl klar an wasses liegt: Server überlastet. Aber is bei ner Beta denk mal zu verzeihen. Die ist ja genau für sowas da. Nämlicht testen und schauen wieviel aktive Spielen ein Server aushält bis er in die Knie geht und so weiter. 

Wenn es aber in der Final auch so ist, dann wärs n echtes Problem !


----------



## Byrok (10. September 2008)

von "ruckeln" kann ich gott sei dank nix berichten ... nicht auf dem pc und nicht auf dem lappy (beide vista) - auf beiden läuft WAR einwandfrei - auch gestern, als um ca. 22:00 alle server VOLL waren war kein ruckeln zu sehen ... vlt. eure inet anbindung? oder neue graka treiber?


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

E8400, 4GB RAM, 8800GT mit 1 GB, Vista 64 - 16xAF + 4xAA erzwungen, 1600x1200 auf dem Server Averlande, läuft absolut flüssig auch bei Burgenbelagerungen mit vielen Spielern, aber ist auch kein Wunder so bescheiden wie das Spiel aussieht.

Selbst wenn noch AoC im Hintergrund läuft, laufen beide Spiele absolut flüssig.

Wenn es ruckelt, dann wird es wohl eher am PC als an der Beta liegen.


----------



## Serdoa (10. September 2008)

Hm, also ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das es am System liegt, Quad-Core mit 2,4 Ghz, 2x 8800 GT, 4 GB Ram, XP als Betriebssystem - und es ruckelt. Es wird schlimmer sobald mehr Spieler unterwegs sind, es ruckelt aber auch wenn gar kein anderer Spieler zu sehen ist. Erklärung hab ich dafür keine gefunden bisher - wobei natürlich eine FPS/Lag-Anzeige im Spiel hier helfen könnte wenigstens mal festzumachen woran es liegen könnte - vielleicht wird die ja noch integriert vor Release...

Finde das Spiel eigentlich toll, aber bevor ich nicht weiß woran diese Lags liegen werde ich es nicht kaufen - ist im PvP einfach nicht sehr lustig wenn Gegner herumporten weil entweder die oder man selber Lag hat. Kein Problem wenn es mal vorkommt - aber derzeit ist es eher Standard denn Ausnahme :/


----------



## blaQmind (10. September 2008)

Serdoa schrieb:


> Hm, also ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das es am System liegt, Quad-Core mit 2,4 Ghz, 2x 8800 GT, 4 GB Ram, XP als Betriebssystem - und es ruckelt. Es wird schlimmer sobald mehr Spieler unterwegs sind, es ruckelt aber auch wenn gar kein anderer Spieler zu sehen ist. Erklärung hab ich dafür keine gefunden bisher - wobei natürlich eine FPS/Lag-Anzeige im Spiel hier helfen könnte wenigstens mal festzumachen woran es liegen könnte - vielleicht wird die ja noch integriert vor Release...
> 
> Finde das Spiel eigentlich toll, aber bevor ich nicht weiß woran diese Lags liegen werde ich es nicht kaufen - ist im PvP einfach nicht sehr lustig wenn Gegner herumporten weil entweder die oder man selber Lag hat. Kein Problem wenn es mal vorkommt - aber derzeit ist es eher Standard denn Ausnahme :/


nur weil du niemanden siehst sind die leute trotzdem am server und haben auch ihren datenaustausch über die position im spiel und was sie gerade machn,..


----------



## David (10. September 2008)

2 Anhaltspunkte:

Vista
Vista


----------



## Byrok (10. September 2008)

David schrieb:


> 2 Anhaltspunkte:
> 
> Vista
> Vista



mit sicherheit nicht ... hab auf pc und lappy vista und alles läuft prächtig

EDIT: die meisten pc-probs treten zwischen sessel und tastatur auf


----------



## LoserOwner (10. September 2008)

Serdoa schrieb:


> Hm, also ich glaube ehrlich gesagt nicht das es am System liegt, Quad-Core mit 2,4 Ghz, 2x 8800 GT, 4 GB Ram, XP als Betriebssystem - und es ruckelt. Es wird schlimmer sobald mehr Spieler unterwegs sind, es ruckelt aber auch wenn gar kein anderer Spieler zu sehen ist. Erklärung hab ich dafür keine gefunden bisher - wobei natürlich eine FPS/Lag-Anzeige im Spiel hier helfen könnte wenigstens mal festzumachen woran es liegen könnte - vielleicht wird die ja noch integriert vor Release...
> 
> Finde das Spiel eigentlich toll, aber bevor ich nicht weiß woran diese Lags liegen werde ich es nicht kaufen - ist im PvP einfach nicht sehr lustig wenn Gegner herumporten weil entweder die oder man selber Lag hat. Kein Problem wenn es mal vorkommt - aber derzeit ist es eher Standard denn Ausnahme :/



Es ist immer schwer zu sagen weshalb Ruckler entstehen.

Die häufigsten Ursachen nach meiner Erfahrung sind:

- System ist übertaktet.
- es sind verbugte IDE Treiber installiert (schielt zu NVidia hinüber), besser die Standard Windows Zweikanal PCI-IDE Treiber installieren
- die Festplatte ist zu langsam
- eine Soundkarte teilt sich den IRQ mit der Grafikkarte, oder anderen Karten, was seit der Einführung von Plug & Pl®ay schon immer zu Problemen führte und immer noch führen kann
- Netzwerkkarte falsch eingerichtet
- Virenschutz bremst Dateizugriffe aus
- Viren/Trojaner oder vermurkste Windows Installation usw. usw.
- ...

Hardwareseitig sollte man gerade, wenn man MMOs mit hoch auflösenden Texturen (EQ2, Vanguard, Age of Conan, aber sicher auch hilfreich bei HdRO und WAR) spielt darauf achten, dass die CPU einen möglichst großen 2nd Level Cache hat (daher z. Zt. lieber Intel als AMD), die Grafikkarte nie genug VRAM haben kann, man besser viel RAM ins System steckt und dass die Festplatte nicht schnell genug sein kann.


----------



## HurricaneX (10. September 2008)

hm..

Mein System

XP 32bit
7950GT
1,8 gig core2duo (ÜBERTAKTET 2,3gig)
2gig DDR2 667er dual channel

RUCKELN (auf courbough oder wies heisst stärkere lags "gefühlt stärker")

ich glaube das ruckeln kommt daher, das die texturen ständig nachgeladen werden. jemand weiter oben sagt ja das es ihn stört, daß die grafik schlecht aussieht, wenn die textr etwas weiter weg ist und erst beim näherkommen scharf wird..KANN MAN DAS ÄNDERN?


----------



## Philipp23 (10. September 2008)

stimmt bei mir ruckelts auch etwas. 

System : Intel ® Core (tm)2 DUO CPU  T5750 @2.00GHz  2.00GHz
              4Gb Arbeitsspeicher 32 Bit Vista Nvidia GeForce 9500M Gs Graka

Glaub zwar ned das dieses system für WAR zu schwach ist. Aber sagt bescheid wenn ihr lösungen habt.


----------



## Alsi (10. September 2008)

Geforce  8800 640 MB 
Grafik auf volle Details 
22 Zoll TFT 
System Windows XP

Und ich habe keine Probleme kein Ruckeln garnix.


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Ist doch bei jeder Beta so...das im Hintergrund Programme zur Diagnostik mitlaufen die Speicher fressen und zusätzlich permanent Rückmeldungen an den Server senden. Das ist auch der Grund das man die Grafik momentan noch nicht höher drehen kann...soll ja spielbar bleiben und trotzdem analysiert werden.

Hier verwechseln schon wieder manche Leute einen TESTCLIENT mit dem Releaseclient. Wir alle treiben uns da nur aus dem Grund rum, um letztes Feintunig zu ermöglichen..und damit das möglich ist...arbeitet euer Client neben dem Spiel eben noch andere Dinge ab.


----------



## Realtec (10. September 2008)

bei mir ruckelts auch,nur hab ich festgestellt das es bei mir irgendwie an den gebieten liegt
chaos und dunkelelfen gebieten leifen bei mir fast ruckelfrei und das orc gebiet war fast unspielbar.Das problem ist allerdings das sich daran nichts ändert auch wenn ich die einstellungen oben hab oder unten


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> bei mir ruckelts auch,nur hab ich festgestellt das es bei mir irgendwie an den gebieten liegt
> chaos und dunkelelfen gebieten leifen bei mir fast ruckelfrei und das orc gebiet war fast unspielbar.Das problem ist allerdings das sich daran nichts ändert auch wenn ich die einstellungen oben hab oder unten


Siehe Posting von eben...daher auch kein spürbarer Unterschied trotz geringerer Einstellungen. Abwarten würde ich sagen...wenns zum Release immernoch so ist...DANN kann man meckern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HurricaneX (10. September 2008)

also wenn das rückmeldungen sind, müssten ja das ja alle haben.

ich bilde mir ein, daß es am nachladen der texturen liegt. denn wenn man auf der stelle steht und sich schnell im kreis dreht hat man (bzw ich) es nur wenn er massiv texturen reinladen muss, sprich du schaust auf ein hans hinter dem ein berg mit bäumen ist o.Ä.

Kann das an eienr einstellung in der Nvidia-systemsteuerung liegen?!


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Vieleicht hängts bei manchen auch mit dieser Textur-Streaming Sache zusammen, das Texturen erst geladen werden bzw. scharf werden wenn man in die Nähe von Ihnen kommt.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das eine Graka mit wenig RAM bei sowas dann schwitzt.


----------



## HurricaneX (10. September 2008)

meien hat 512 MB ram. kennst dueine option die wie du es nennst "texture streaming" beeinflusst?

bei CounterStrike früher hies es "AA und VS aus'", gibt es etwas ähnliches für texturen-speicherung?


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

HurricaneX schrieb:


> meien hat 512 MB ram. kennst dueine option die wie du es nennst "texture streaming" beeinflusst?
> 
> bei CounterStrike früher hies es "AA und VS aus'", gibt es etwas ähnliches für texturen-speicherung?


Leider nein, ich hab dieses aufpoppen von "vermatscht" in "hochauflösend" bei Texturen das erste mal bei AoC so gesehen...Failcom nannte das damals Texture-Streaming.


----------



## HurricaneX (10. September 2008)

*AN DIE RUCKLER:*

habt ihr übertaktet? ich ja.


----------



## Belgor (10. September 2008)

Also ich habe auch ab und zu Ruckler, wenn ich z.B in ein Lager gehe, wo viele Leute sind. Ab und an nervt es ein wenig.


Mein System

Athlon64 x2 4600+ 2x 2,4Ghz
2GB Ram
GeForce 8800GTS
WinXP



Belgor


----------



## HurricaneX (10. September 2008)

Belgor schrieb:


> Also ich habe auch ab und zu Ruckler, wenn ich z.B in ein Lager gehe, wo viele Leute sind. Ab und an nervt es ein wenig.
> 
> 
> Mein System
> ...


ist der rechner übertaktet?


----------



## easter (10. September 2008)

Huhu
wollt mal fragen pb ihr denkt ob das Spiel auf einem
AMD Athlon 64 3000+
9600XT 256 MB
1GB Ram
funktioniert.


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

easter schrieb:


> Huhu
> wollt mal fragen pb ihr denkt ob das Spiel auf einem
> AMD Athlon 64 3000+
> 9600XT 256 MB
> ...


Könnte grenzwertig werden...wenig RAM...wenig vRAM...also da solltest du evtl. aufrüsten


----------



## Herri (10. September 2008)

easter schrieb:


> Huhu
> wollt mal fragen pb ihr denkt ob das Spiel auf einem
> AMD Athlon 64 3000+
> 9600XT 256 MB
> ...



Habe ein vergleichbares System (gleiche CPU, GForce irgendwas).

1GB sind zu wenig. Du kannst zwar spielen, aber die Festplatte ist ständig mit der Auslagerungsdatei beschäftigt. Mit 2GB gibt's keine Speicherprobleme.

Leider reicht der Rest des Systems nicht aus, um durchgängig flüssig spielen zu können. Bei einer überschaubaren Anzahl von Spielern/NPCs kann man ganz gut questen (bei niedrigen Grafik-Einstellungen!).

Aber im RvR-Gezerge hört der Spaß auf. Da ruckelt es z.T. derbe, sodass man eiglt. nicht vernünftig spielen kann.


----------



## Kabak (10. September 2008)

Degronas schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe Warhammer auf allen Grafikeinstellungen ausprobiert und es ruckelt auf allen ein wenig.
> Ich bin der Meinung das es nicht sein darf
> ...




*B
E
T
A*


----------



## DK_Sparda1 (10. September 2008)

Hi,

habe grad auf <Klick>   gelsen das  eine dual core Prozessor dringend notwendig ist.

Habe selber nur nen AMD Athlon 64 3000+   und es ruckelt wie hölle(zwar nicht permanent aber wenn man z.B die kamera dreht fängt es übel an zu rukckeln weil er anscheinend die Texturen noch nachladen muss etc.) . Der rest des systems is völlig ausreichend!


Gibts scho leute die mit nem single-core zocken und keine lags bzw ruckler haben?
Dachte vorher würde nur an der beta liegen aba nachdem ich den bericht gelesen hab, glaub ich net mehr dran da ja auch viele ohne lags/ruckler etc. zocken

Daher frag ich mich ob nen dual-core so dringensts notwendig ist oder ob mans net auch so zum laufen kriegt


MFG

DK_Sparda


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

DK_Sparda1 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> habe grad auf <Klick>   gelsen das  eine dual core Prozessor dringend notwendig ist.
> 
> ...



"dringend notwendig" heißt leider auch "dringend notwendig"...es sei denn dich stören diese Ruckler nicht so sehr


----------



## HurricaneX (10. September 2008)

wie gesagt, ich hab dual core, kollege auch (allerdings hat er den selben), beide ruckeln..von daher..


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

HurricaneX schrieb:


> wie gesagt, ich hab dual core, kollege auch (allerdings hat er den selben), beide ruckeln..von daher..


Da spielen ja mehrere Faktoren eine Rolle

Was für ein Prozessor?
Wieviel RAM? Wie schnell ist der?
Wie schnell ist die Festplatte?
Welche Grafikkarte? Wieviel vRAM?

Selbst wenn alles geil is...du aber ne langsame Festplatte hast, kann es ruckeln beim nachladen. Einfach alles mal checken und ggf. aufrüsten


----------



## thymaid (10. September 2008)

Bei mir ruckelt es auch ganz schlimm und es läuft alles sehr langsam, selbst auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe :
AMD Athlon 64 x2 dual 4400+
2gb RAM
2,3 GHz
GeForce 8500GT

Bei meinem Mitbewohner läuft es Fehlerfrei auf den höchsten Einstellungen und der hat nur minimal bessere Hardware...
Ich kann es mir einfach nicht erklären.


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

thymaid schrieb:


> Bei mir ruckelt es auch ganz schlimm und es läuft alles sehr langsam, selbst auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Langsame Festplatte?


----------



## Suspicious (10. September 2008)

Mir ist aufgefallen dass das Spiel nur am Ruckeln ist, wenn viele Npc´s in der nähe/ im Sichtfeld sind. Bei anderen Palyern kaum probleme nur bei npc und in stadtgebieten


----------



## thymaid (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Langsame Festplatte?




Ich meinen Augen ist die ausreichend:

7200U/Min
8.9s mittlere Zugriffszeit


----------



## mastamuc (10. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Langsame Festplatte?



bei mir ruckelt es auch wie sau.... war aber klar bei der ollen kiste die ich leider noch habe... 

AMD 2800+
1GB Arbeits
Geforce 7600GS


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Ich finde ihr braucht alle mehr RAM....ich finde für aktuelle Spiele sollten mindestens 3 GB drinne sein.

2 Gig kosten ja nur noch 20 Euro...also hop aufrüsten!


----------



## DK_Sparda1 (10. September 2008)

Wär ja schön wenn es nur an der Beta liegen würd, aba es ham ja viele des Probem auch net. von daher versteh ich des net

Bin grad mal am Platten Defragmentieren   ma gucken was sich ergibt


----------



## Grazek (10. September 2008)

Hi,

hätte da ma ne Frage.

Hab mich grad zum ersten mal in WAR eingeloggt und es ruckelt unspielbar...

Würde es sich noch lohnen bei meinem System (Pentium 4 2,8 Ghz, Geforce 7600Gt,  1GB RAM) den Arbeitsspeicher auf 2 oder 4GB
zu erhöhen oder sind der Prozessor und die Grafikkarte schon zu alt?? Oder spielen da wieder andere Faktoren ne Rolle??

Kenn mich leider mit PC's gar net aus, würd mich auf Hilfe freuen.

Gruß


----------



## Asmagan (10. September 2008)

So melde ich mich nun auch in der Rucklerfraktion, im RvR-Gebieten ruckelts bei mir stark. Mein System:

AMD Athlon 64 Dual 4800+
4GB Ram
Geforce 8800 GT 512MB
Windows XP SP3 (nur Browser,  2 Schutzprogramme und WAR installiert)

alle Treiber auf dem neusten Stand. Will keine Hilfe nur mal zeigen das der ein oder andere nicht alleine ist.


----------



## glockenturm11 (10. September 2008)

Grazek schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hätte da ma ne Frage.
> 
> ...




In der PC Games wurde WAR hardwaremässig getestet! Resultat: WAR braucht MASSIG RAM (2 GB Pflicht). Graka eher unwichtig, Dual Core CPU bringt ordentlich Speed in Gegensatz zu Single-Core CPU.



*Also, mindestens 2GB RAM haben!!!*


----------



## Maxehaxe (10. September 2008)

RvR Gebiete...welche sind das? Diese "Battlegrounds"? Da läuft es bei mir nämlich sehr viel besser als im Startgebiet z.b.

Singlecore CPU und alles unter 2,5 GHZ an Processoren ist gerade mal an den absoluten Minimumanforderungen.


----------



## vaioooo (10. September 2008)

Hi

bei mir lagt es auch, allerdings erst seit heute und ich spiele schon ne zeitlang ohne störendes ruckeln.
Mag vielleicht sein das es daran liegt das GOA die maximale Anzahl der Spieler auf den Servern erhöht hat und sie es eben etwas übertrieben haben.

Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal das es wirklich nur an der beta liegt und das es zum headstart besser wird, denn weniger spieler werden dann mit sicherheit auch nicht auf den servern sein


----------



## Dentus (10. September 2008)

Die Startgebiete sind einfach zu voll atm ... jeder will alle Chars mal antesten und hängt in den Stufen 1-5 herrum. Zum Release wird es drei Wellen geben (Headstart CE + SE sowie Release) dadurch drittelt sich die Menge schonmal. Dazu kommt das jeder sich für eine Fraktion und eine Klasse entscheidet....die Analystetools fallen weg und die Performance wird deutlich besser.


----------



## Schwarzmähne (11. September 2008)

Dentus schrieb:


> Die Startgebiete sind einfach zu voll atm ... jeder will alle Chars mal antesten und hängt in den Stufen 1-5 herrum. Zum Release wird es drei Wellen geben (Headstart CE + SE sowie Release) dadurch drittelt sich die Menge schonmal. Dazu kommt das jeder sich für eine Fraktion und eine Klasse entscheidet....die Analystetools fallen weg und die Performance wird deutlich besser.


Man kanns nur hoffen, gerade das Orkgebiet ist bei mir fast unspielbar (A64 3500+@2,4Ghz, 2GB-Ram+GF 8600 GTS 256 M und auch Beispiele wie oben mit wesentlich dickerem Rechner zeigen, dass da noch einiges im Argen liegt. Kollege von mir spielt mit 1,5GB-Ram (Rest fast identisch) die meiste Zeit ohne Ruckler und hat im Durschnitt doppelt soviele Frames wie ich. An der Optimierung meines Rechners kanns nicht liegen da wesentlich ressourcenlastigere Spiele flüssig laufen.


----------



## Geckoho (11. September 2008)

also ich hab schon ein "etwas in die Jahre gekommenen" P4 3.2GHz, Geforce 7600GT 256MB, 4GB RAM mit WinXP und es ruckelt überhaupt nichts, läuft absolut flüssig au dem Server Egrimm

edit2: ach ja, Mainboard ist irgend so ein "China-Holz-HP-OEM-Board" drinn

edit: meine Ingame-Einstellungen

Auflösung: 1280x1024
Sichtweite: Weit
Gras: Aktiviert
Wasserreflexionen: Aktiviert
Wasserströmung/Wasserspirit: Deaktiviert
Genauigkeit der Effekte: Ausgeglichen
Fähigkeiteneffekte anzeigen bei: Alle
Lightmaps: Aus
Reflexion: Aus
Schatten: Ausgeglichen
Animation: Ausgeglichen

hab allerdings noch nicht gross mit den Einstellungen rumgespielt, ich wil ja die Beta testen und kein Grafikwunder. Mit dem kann ich mich dann in der Final Beschäftigen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Caveman1979 (11. September 2008)

Mh ich besitze

3,1+ 64adlo
2gb arbeitsspeicher und ne 9800Gt
Mainboard ist das k9 mit 939 sockel schon recht alt aber P-Expresss
und es läuft so lala also in städten habe ich schon schwierigkeiten, nun meine frage?was sollte ich mir noch zulegen zu humanen preisen da ich nur Arbeiter bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ?


----------



## orath (11. September 2008)

Wie wo anderst schon geschriebe, mit meinem System, das fast schon vier Jahre alt ist läuft es wirklich 1A. Die wenigen Grafikeinstellungen habe ich alle auf MAX. Das einzig neue an meinem System is die Grafikkarte. Selbst AOC habe ich auf mittel gespielt und hatte zwischen 35-50 Frames, konstant.

P4 3,6 single core (FTW) ---> Auslastung is immer zwischen 65% und 80%

2 gig DDR1 ---> Auslastung is immer zwischen 80% und 95%

XFX 9600 GT 512 MB ---> braucht irgendwie nie mehr als ~270 MB

Win XP SP3

22" Samsung Monitor 1.680 x1.050


----------



## BenoX (12. September 2008)

Hey,

ich zock die War Beta auch auf meinem Laptop, und muss sagen, dass es teilweise echt sehr extrem ruckelt. Ich habe schon alles versucht, habe die Grafikeinstellungen (Auflösung, Schatten etc.) derart runtergeschraubt und zusätzlich noch im Nvidia Manager die 3D-Einstellungen auf Performance gelegt, aber es ruckelt und ruckelt. Aber auch hier ist es wieder Gebietsabhängig, bin gerade mit nem Chaos Zeloten im Ostwald, wenn ich auf den Boden gucke läuft das Spiel 1a, aber sobald ich das dichte (animierte) Baumdach auch nur ansatzweise auf den Schirm habe geht nichts mehr.

Ich hab nen AMD Turion 64 x2 tl-60 mit 2*2ghz, 3gb ram und ne geforce 8600m GS unter Vista.

Auf meiner alten lahmen Krücke, die sich Heimrechner nennt habe ich annähernd die gleichen FPS. Obwohl um einiges schlechter ist.


----------



## dawii (12. September 2008)

ich sag nur OPEN BETA rest kann mann sich ja denken das die auch letztens gesagt haben das sie die bevölkerungsgrenze angehoben haben
wartet einfach bis das spiel zu kaufen ist und bitte erst dann anfangen zu meckern wurde bei der grafik auch am anfang gesagt das die so fertig ist und da nichts gemacht wird und was war am ende war ne bessere grafik die open beta ist eigentlich nur da um die server grenzen zu testen


----------



## darkreiter (12. September 2008)

habe auch das problem das alle paar minuten mal das bild steht für eineige secs, wenn ich es richtig beobachtet habe greift der rechner in dem moment minimal auf den raid zu (welcher sicher schnell genug ist). das erinnerte mich sofort an daoc zeiten wo es zeitweise 100% genauso war, mal ruckelts nach nem patch, dann kam rüstungstexturen vorladen und es war weg, dann kam wieder ein patch und es war wieder da usw^^ will aber auch nicht ausschließen das vista irgendwas macht was ich noch net gefunden habe, mal abwarten.


----------



## SARodiRIEL (12. September 2008)

Also ich kann mich nicht über Ruckler beschweren.
Mein System:

Quad Core@2,4Ghz
4GB RAM
2x 512MB 8800 GTX OC (SLI)

Ich spiele zZ mit 1200x1024 Auflösung und max. Grafikeinstellungen


----------



## Lovedoctor (13. September 2008)

OK ich hab das Spiel noch nicht spielen können, möchte aber ein paar Erfahrungen mit den  Low- bis Medium-Rechner-Besitzern teilen:

Bei fast allen Spielen hat es bei mir was gebracht de Schatten auf ein minimum zu reduzieren (so wie bei WoW, wo die Figuren nur Schatten unter sich werfen) da das errechnen der Lichtquelle, von wo etc pp meist viel Rechenleistung braucht.

Desweiteren hat es bei mit immer was gebracht wenn man den Sync oder Vertikal Sync ausmacht (Was der genau macht, weiss ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, aber die FPS war ohne viel besser).

Die Sichtweite kann man auch verringern, nur ist die halt in MMO´s wichtig im PvP/RvR, darum nur auf höchstens 3/4 des Maximums gehen, das kommt natürlich aufs Spiel an (kann auch anders sein falls man halt genug sieht).

Bei Reflexionen und Lightmaps muss man halt ausprobieren, ob das an bzw. ausschalten wirklich was bringt.  Aussehen tuen die meisten Spiele mit natürlich besser, und ich lasse die meistens an, da das die Graka meistens spielend packt.

Das Wichtigste aber ist wenn man Ruckler hat; Hat man genug RAM? 2GB sollten es wohl laut den Beta-Testern wohl sein, und ist auch meine Erfahrung in anderen MMO´s, das man mit viel RAM meist die besten Ergebnisse bekommt.

So hoffe das hilft dem einen oder andern weiter...

Bis im Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Euer Heynrich


----------



## thymaid (15. September 2008)

Hi!

Ich hab seit Beginn der Beta die gleichen Probleme, selbst mit dem Headstart hat sich daran nichts geändert.

Ich kann ca. 5 Minuten auf jeder Einstellung flüssig spielen, danach läuft das Spiel so langsam als ob es in Zeitlupe wäre, ich habe alle möglichen Grafikeinstellungen probiert, alles ohne Erfolg. 
An der Hardware dürfte es allerdings nicht liegen:

AMD X2 Dualcore 4400+
3GB DDR2 RAM
GeForce 9800 GTX

Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat, nur raus damit.
Festplatte hab ich defragmentiert....

MfG 

Gragg


----------



## Degronas (15. September 2008)

Meine Probleme bestehen auch noch. Ich denke War hat noch paar Performanceprobleme bei einigen Systemen.
Ich hoffe mal das es bald behoben wird.

Habe heute auch nochmal alles mögliche ausprobiert, Grafiktreiber, Chipset, Audio, etc.
Hat aber alles nichts geholfen.

Ich wäre ebenfalls über einen Lösungsweg sehr dankbar!


----------



## glockenturm11 (15. September 2008)

thymaid schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich hab seit Beginn der Beta die gleichen Probleme, selbst mit dem Headstart hat sich daran nichts geändert.
> 
> ...




Das klingt irgendwie nach nem memory leak. Das Spiel zieht sich Daten so lange, bis irgendwann der Speicher voll ist. Spiel mal mit Taskmanager und schau dir die war.exe an.
Oder veränder mal die Grösse des virtuellen Arbeitsspeichers.


----------



## Deathsoull (15. September 2008)

Also ich hab keine Ruckler mit:

Q6600
ATI HD4870 x2 2048
Asus P5E3 Premium Wifi X48
DDR3 2048 @ 2000mhz

Bildschirm Samsung 24" bei 1920x1200
Vista 32Bit!!

Ich glaub ehrlichgesagt das Warhammer doch im vergleich zur grafik sehr hohe anforderungen hat! Besonders bei zaubern usw kann bei mittelklasse pcs die leistung schnell in den keller sacken!!

Achja und zu den ram! An die vita 32 bit user! Mehr als 2 giga birng bei vista nix da es nur 3,1 giga unterstützt! Ob das mit den rucklern zu tun hat ka...

Leider veraltet Hardware zz so schnell wie nie zuvor! Und da warhammer einige jahre gut laufen soll! Muss auch die Grafik zukunft sicher entwickelt werden! D.h. die Grafik von warhammer (engine und so) sind auf neuesten stand)!!D.h. bei den meisten hier ist schlicht und einfach der pc zu lahm! Und das es bei alle einstellungen ruckelt heißt ganz einfach das es nicht nur an der Grafikkarte liegt! Ich rede aber von höchsten settings im spiel mit anti alising usw...

Das Problem von thymaid is aba ma krass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Sollte eigtl locker spielbar sein! Glaub du hastn memory leak oder so! Vergrößere mal die auslagerungsdatei!!

Edith: der übe rmir war schneller


----------



## Draco1985 (15. September 2008)

Ich hatte vor kurzem noch extreme Ruckler drin, aber komischerweise ist das kein Problem mehr, seitdem ich aktuelle Treiber installiert, den Client neu installiert und die Grafik runtergeschraubt habe (bei 1440 x irgendwas als Auflösung). Vorher brachte leider auch rumspielen an den in der Buffed-Show genannten Reglern genau Null-Komma-Garnichts. Aber jetzt läuft es völlig flüssig (bis auf sehr sporadische Nachladeruckler), die genaue FPS-Zahl kann ich allerdings nicht nennen.

System:

Core2Duo 4400 @2.00 GHz
2 GB RAM (2 weitere GB sind schon bestellt)
Abit Fatal1ty FP-IN9 SLI (Sch... Board zum Übertakten kann ich nur sagen...)
Sapphire HD2600 XT

Win Vista Business 64 Bit SP1 (MSDNAA sei dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Der Client liegt auf nem RAID 0, was immer das auch in der Praxis ausmacht...


----------



## thymaid (16. September 2008)

glockenturm11 schrieb:


> Das klingt irgendwie nach nem memory leak. Das Spiel zieht sich Daten so lange, bis irgendwann der Speicher voll ist. Spiel mal mit Taskmanager und schau dir die war.exe an.
> Oder veränder mal die Grösse des virtuellen Arbeitsspeichers.




Ok, hab ich jetzt alles versucht, hat leider nichts gebracht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja obwohl die Speicherauslastung mir etwas hoch vorkommt, ich weiß jetzt leider nicht was bei dem Spiel normal ist, aber meine liegt bei 970.000k

Vielleicht muss ich einfach bis zum 17. warten und das Spiel richtig installieren. Wenn das keine Besserung bringt schmeiß ich WAR zum Fenster raus, da hat man ja nur Probleme mit....


----------



## shawn_duh (16. September 2008)

thymaid schrieb:


> Ok, hab ich jetzt alles versucht, hat leider nichts gebracht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



970.000k? uiuiui das ist aber hoch.


----------



## Synefiere (16. September 2008)

8800 gts
amd athlon X2 6600+
2gb ram
win xp

RUCKELN .. aber nicht überall ... sehr komisch ... aber hauptsache crysis läuft ruckelfrei bei max einstellungen ... FAIL ..


----------



## shawn_duh (16. September 2008)

Synefiere schrieb:


> amd athlon X2 6600+



Den bekomm ich nächste woche zum Geburtstag. Ist der gut? Hab jetzt nen AMD Sempron 3400+ @ 1800 Mhz also denk schon oder? ^^


----------



## Deathsoull (16. September 2008)

shawn_duh schrieb:


> Den bekomm ich nächste woche zum Geburtstag. Ist der gut? Hab jetzt nen AMD Sempron 3400+ @ 1800 Mhz also denk schon oder? ^^



Völlig ausreichend! Zumindest für War 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Degronas (16. September 2008)

Ich hoffe mal das auch direkt ein neues Mainboard dabei bekommst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sonst wird es wohl nicht so einfach werden mit der CPU zu spielen^^


Zum Problem...
Den Client neuinstallieren könnte ich ja eigentlich auch mal ausprobieren. Darauf bin ich noch nicht so gekommen.
Hoffe ja mal das es was bringt.
Ich will endlich ohne ruckler War spielen können!


----------



## AoC.Virtus (16. September 2008)

Das am Anfang dieses MMO paar Probleme macht, damit kann ich trotz einer 8800gtx leben. Schlieslich kommt der Finalpatch erstDonnerstag , wenn die Server auf die Kaufversion gepatcht bzw umgestellt werden. Und wenn es dann immer noch etwas ruckelt..... Naja denk mal das Sie das in den nächsten 30 Tagen ändern werden. Fals nicht^^ bis zum 13.11. Is noch lange hin.^^

Mfg


----------



## Alayne~ (16. September 2008)

Mein System: 

Athlon 64 3700+ / 2 GB RAM / X1900 XT. Lief leider selbst auf minimalen Details beim normalen Questen mit ~20fps, bei großem 50vs50-Gezerge dann mit 1-5fps. Somit unspielbar, obwohl mir das Spiel sehr viel Spaß machte, habe ich es wieder verkauft für 50€ und muss nun mithören, wie meine Kumpel Spaß haben. <3


----------



## KillerPi (16. September 2008)

Mein Sys:

4 GB Ram DDR2
AMD Athlon X2 4400+ (incl. Dual Core Optimizer)
Geforce 8600 GT (aktl. Treiber)
Windows Vista SP 1

WAR bedient sich gut und gerne nach 30 min spielen, 1,2 GB Ram. Denke auch das dass noch an dem nicht fertigen Spiel bzw. an Diagnose Tools die im Hintergrund laufen liegt, da sich ja auch viele Leute über abstürzte beschweren. Wird schon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

P.S. Ja bei mir ruckelt es auch, wenn auch nur im RvR Szenario


----------



## Glun (16. September 2008)

hmm ich hatte vorhin beim einloggen die fehlermeldung bekommen das d3dx9_34.dll fehlt

seit dem ich mir die besorgt habe läuft mein W.A.R. total flüssig

http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?d3dx9_34

einfach im warhammer ordner schmeißen...

vllt bringt es ja wirklich was


----------



## Skatero (16. September 2008)

Wenn ich nicht pvp mache oder mit vielen Leuten an einem Ort bin ruckelt es bei mir auch nicht, und das wundert mich.^^
Weiss nicht warum es bei euch allen so ruckelt.
Ich habe 2gb ram und eine NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE und das is ja nicht besonders gut, ich hasse HP Pavilion Slimline, der kackt mich richtig an, weil der kann nicht mehr ram haben und keine wirklich bessere Grafikkarte.


----------



## Deathsoull (16. September 2008)

Skatero schrieb:


> Wenn ich nicht pvp mache oder mit vielen Leuten an einem Ort bin ruckelt es bei mir auch nicht, und das wundert mich.^^
> Weiss nicht warum es bei euch allen so ruckelt.
> Ich habe 2gb ram und eine NVIDIA GeForce 7500 LE und das is ja nicht besonders gut, ich hasse HP Pavilion Slimline, der kackt mich richtig an, weil der kann nicht mehr ram haben und keine wirklich bessere Grafikkarte.



kommt darauf an wie hoch deine auflösung ist und wie hoch deine grafik einstellungen sind!


----------



## NebelX (16. September 2008)

Degronas schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe Warhammer auf allen Grafikeinstellungen ausprobiert und es ruckelt auf allen ein wenig.
> Ich bin der Meinung das es nicht sein darf
> ...



Nicht zufällig ein Acer Aspire 7730?
Habe zu oben genannten oder ähnlichen Performance-Problemen mal im Acer-Forum folgendes gelesen:

Der 9600M GT wird teils derart heiß, daß die CPU runtergetaktet wird. Ja, ich weiß... ist unlogisch... warum CPU runtertakten wenn die GPU heiß wird?... ist aber wohl so.


----------



## Eldergrow (16. September 2008)

Hab bisher weder ein Ruckeln noch Grafikfehler auf höchster Auflösung und Grafikeinstellung feststellen können...selbst in der Beta nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht wirklich mal schauen was an Hintergrundprogrammen da noch läuft.

Drücke euch die Daumen, dass Ihr das Problem finden und beseitigen könnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coolman356 (16. September 2008)

NebelX schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß... ist unlogisch... warum CPU runtertakten wenn die GPU heiß wird?... ist aber wohl so.



so unlogisch ist das nicht.
Da gerade im Laptop die Komponenten dicht beieinander liegen und auch die Wärmeableitung nicht gerade optimal ist, dürfte dies als Schutz vor totaler Überhitzung dienen.


----------



## Expello (16. September 2008)

um das hier mal abzurunden..... habe das gleiche problem

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=61715

speichertuner habe ich auch getestet....aber leider mit keiner positiven wirkung.

ich hoffe das dieser "fauxpas" mit dem nächste patch behoben wird....es nervt ungemein und lässt den spielspass tief in den keller fallen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KillerPi (16. September 2008)

Glun schrieb:


> hmm ich hatte vorhin beim einloggen die fehlermeldung bekommen das d3dx9_34.dll fehlt
> 
> seit dem ich mir die besorgt habe läuft mein W.A.R. total flüssig
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist die für DX9, also kann ich mir vorstellen dass es vllt nicht so prall ist die unter Vista zuinstallieren wenn dort DX10 läuft. Belehrt mich wenn ich irre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alayne~ (16. September 2008)

Hat jemand eine Idee, wieso das Spiel bei mir so grottig lief? Habe die neusten Treiber, auch schon allemöglichen Optimierungsseiten danach angesehen und die Ratschläge befolgt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Doohan (16. September 2008)

Wird wohl an deiner CPU liegen, alle bei denen es läuft haben einen Dual- oder Quadcore im Rechner. Ich habe ab und an auch einen kleinen Ruckler, dachte zuerst das es an der 800XL im System liegt, scheint aber kein Rolle zu spielen. Werde morgen mal den anderen Rechner antesten, da ist ein 7200 DC, 4 GB RAM und 3870 Grafik eingebaut.

Ich würde an deiner Stelle auf ebay nach einer S 939 Dualcore CPU gucken, im normalen Handel sind die so gut wie nicht mehr erhältlich.


----------



## coolman356 (16. September 2008)

Doohan schrieb:


> Wird wohl an deiner CPU liegen, alle bei denen es läuft haben einen Dual- oder Quadcore im Rechner.



aber dies ist keine Garantie daß es besser läuft.
Schau mal hier genauer, dann wirst du sehen, daß auch leute mit guten Systemen massive Probleme haben (mich eingeschlossen).


----------



## Iffadrim (16. September 2008)

komisch ich hab die letzten tage WAR gespielt auf meinem Laptop.

System:
INTEL T5600 C2D 1,83Ghz
2GB DDR2 RAM 667er
256MB ATI X1700


ok ok zwischendurch nervt er mit Virtuellem Arbeitsspeicher, aber ruckelt nur kurz wenn ich ins Spiel reinlade.

Anmerkung:
Auflösung 1440x900 alles hoch


----------



## Morgan1 (17. September 2008)

Tja, glaube alle mit den etwas älteren System haben hier wohl die A....karte (mich eingeschlossen).

Habe bis jetzt immer morgens vor der Arbeit ne halbe Stunde gequestet, da sind die Startgebiete leer und
es geht halbwegs flüssig. Naja der extra Speicher is schon bestellt, mal gucken wie es dann läuft.

Habe auch mal morgens andere Server auprobiert, auch wenn ich alleine war, manche Startgebiete waren 
trotzdem fast unspielbar. 

Was habt ihr so für Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Alsi (17. September 2008)

Also muss sagen habe eigentlich keine Probleme mit Rucklern im Spiel aber wir waren gestern mal mit einer Gildengrp in der Instanz in Altdorf mit der Kanalisation und muss sagen da hatten wir alle Probleme weils laggy war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wamlar (17. September 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

mein System:

CPU: Q6600@2,4GHz
Ram: 2GB Dual Channel @1066MHz
Graka: Gf9800GX2 - 2x512VRam
Festplatte: Sata2 - 7200rpm

und ich habe Hänger und Ruckler am laufenden Band,
manchmal friert mir der Bildschirm einfach für 5sec ein,
dauernde fps Einbrüche auch wenn weit und breit niemand zu sehen ist.

Warhammer isn Topspiel keine Frage aber die Ruckler sind so nervig auf die Dauer...

Mein Kumpel muss laufend auf mich warten wenn ich mal wieder n Hänger hab.

mfG
Wamlar

Edith meint: WinXP 32 - ruckelt übrigens genauso bei niedrigen wie auch bei hohen Grafikeinstellungen


----------



## FJKO (17. September 2008)

vista ?

wenn ja kauf dir mehr arbeitspeicher 

vista alleine verbraucht schon 1 gb


----------



## Taz66 (17. September 2008)

Lade dir mal das Fps-Addon von www.curse.com runter und mache dir ihn deinem War-verzeichnis einen Ordner mit namen Interface,dazu doch einen unterordner mit namen Addon,dann kopierste
das Addon von curse da hinein,startest dein Spiel und schaust mal mit vieviel fps du Spielst.

http://war.curse.com/downloads/addons/brow...mp;x=15&y=8


----------



## Wamlar (17. September 2008)

danke für den Tip mit dem Addon.

mal als Beispiel: Grünhäute: Kron-Komar-Kluft öffentliche Quest - 100 Zwerge kloppen etc. da sind viele Spieler und viele NPCs da habe ich bei meinem System gerade mal 7 Fps - egal ob ich hohe oder niedrige Einstellungen benutze.

Wenn ich allein bin so im Schnitt 60 Fps, drehe ich mich bleibt sofort mein Bild stehen (3 Fps) ruckel, ruckel, ich laufe nen Meter -> ruckel, dann wieder gut, 50m weiter wieder 3 Fps Ruckler etc.

Also ich hoffe mal dass in Sachen Performance da noch einiges kommt an Patches.

Na dänn frohet Stump'n mosch'n Jungz!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Havamal (17. September 2008)

http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=396274
befolgt mal die tunign tipps dann müsste alles rund laufen mit deinem Notebook


----------



## Bluethai (23. September 2008)

Guten morgen ich möchte mir gern heute war kaufen.. kurz zu meinem Sys

ich habe einen   Amd Athlon 5200 x2 
                       2GB Ram
alles kein problem mein problem ist die grafikkarte ich kann mit ihr aber WoW perfekt spielen nun is es die frage ob war damit läuft ich habe den Check gemacht auf  "Can you run iT" und sie sagen alles supi ausser Graka .-.-  

das ist sie :  

NVIDEA G-Force 6100 NFORCE 405  LEIDER ONBOARD !!!!! 

ich bin student .. und hab wenig Geld der pc ist nicht sehr alt aber habe leider kein geld für eine neue grafikkarte 

aber wie gesagt WOW Läuft bestens auch im Alteractal 40 vs 40 np...

aber wie siehts mit WAR Aus

Danke im Vorraus


Lg Sascha


----------



## Abarton (23. September 2008)

mh ich würde dir ne ati 4850 oda ne 4870 oda eine Nvidia GTX 260 empfehlen je nach dem in welcher auflösung du spielst denke mal wirt 1024*768 sein ?? da reichen die karten dicke^^

dazu dan noch je nach Os 1-2 Gb mehr speicher er noch mal 2Gb bei den niedrigen preisen im mom  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluethai (23. September 2008)

danke 

aber wie gesagt bin ganz ehrlich bin froh das Geld fürs gamezu haben hab ich ne chance das das spiel überhaupt läuft grafik unten halt ?  is mir jetzt auch egal wenn es dann nich so toll aus sieht is ja nur für die anfangszeit

lg sascha


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Einfache Antwort: Wenn schon dieses "Can you run it" anmeckert, dass die GraKa nicht ausreicht, dann wird sie es auch nicht. Das Tool da ueberprueft naemlich einfach nur ein paar Grundeigenschaften der GraKa (Speicher, Shader-Version) und vergleicht, ob diese den Mindestvoraussetzungen entsprechen. Wenn Deine GraKa diese Mindestvoraussetzungen nicht erfuellt, wirst Du wenig Chancen haben, dass das Spiel laeuft.

Und wie hier schon gesagt wurde - eine neue GraKa bekommst Du fuer unter 100 Euro. Wahrscheinlich sind auch schon viele 50-Euro-GraKas deutlich besser als Dein OnBoard-Teil...


----------



## chassy_taerar (23. September 2008)

Deine Onboardkarte nutzt die Funktion "shared memory". D.h. sie verfügt nicht über eigenen Speicher sondern reserviert teile deines Ramspeichers. Weiterhin ist der Chip schon ziemlich alt. Und zu allem Übel ist er auchnoch sehr langsam getaktet. 
Zur Zeit ist die Preis/Performance bei Ati sehr gut. 
Mit dieser Krate solltest du keine Probleme haben: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...37&agid=717
Allerdings muss dein Mainboard über einen PCIe Anschluss verfügen.


----------



## Bluethai (23. September 2008)

DANKE

er sagt aber shader usw alles ok ready bei Can run it aber nur nicht unterstützt .. reest alles grün "ok"

WOW LÄUFT BESTENS!
im raid usw

ich will keien high end perfmoance mir gehts darum obs läuft?

danke


----------



## rotermichel (23. September 2008)

Kurz und Knapp. Nein !!!
Kauf dir erst mal ne Graka.


----------



## Bluethai (23. September 2008)

Ok

also meine Graka erfüllt die mindestvorraussetzungen Shader usw aber wird nicht unterstützt da is ein rotes kreuz aber bei dem anderen kram alles Grün 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




lg sascha


----------



## Ferifear (23. September 2008)

Bluethai schrieb:


> DANKE
> 
> er sagt aber shader usw alles ok ready bei Can run it aber nur nicht unterstützt .. reest alles grün "ok"
> 
> ...



Hi, also deine Onboard Grafik besitzt zwar shader 3.0, jedoch hat sie keinen eigenen Grafikspeicher. Der Chip benutzt den Hauptspeicher als Grafikspeicher, und dies wird zu Problemen grade bei RvR Schachten führen. Du wirst WAR mit Sicherheit spielen können, jedoch mit einigen Einschränkungen, welche sich durch derbe lags (in Schlachten mit Standbildern) wiederspiegeln werden.
Wenn Du sagst WoW läuft bestens, dann sollte WAR auch laufen, aber wie gesagt mit Sicherheit nicht so gut.

Wenn Du einen Freund/Kollegen hast der auch WAR spielt, dann installiere das Spiel und log dich mal über seinen Accout ein um es zu testen.


----------



## Bluethai (23. September 2008)

ok dankeschön Ferifear ich wollte die bestätigung haben das es an läuft mit der Graka ich werde mir dann wohl in der nächsten zeit vll wenn ich nächsten monat geld kriege ne neue Graka kaufen mir gehts jetzt nur dazu das es überhaupt an läuft und nich da steht blabla blu graka error ^xy unbekannt   du verstehst was ich meine

danke das du mir bestätigst das wenn ich WOW Perfekt spiele WaR anläuft 


Gruß Sascha


----------



## Bluethai (23. September 2008)

hmm hab jetzt den halben tag damit verbracht meine Graka ma zu checken hab kontakt mit leuten aufgenommen die auch so eine Graka haben und werd mal sagen ich lass es lieber damit WAR zu zocken .. hab anfangs gedacht wenn WoW läuft läuft auch WAR is aber nicht so und ich bin ein feind von laggi spielen ( ich mein damit meine graka nich die server)...  glaub ich kauf mir erst einmal eine neue Grafikkarte vll die oben gepostet wurde danke dafür und dann schau ich mal ob ich dann mir WaR kaufen werde .. im mom is ja alles noch New und muss erstmal sein weg finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ok danke an die  die heut morgen schon direkt mir klar gemacht haben wie scheiße meine Graka ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sonst hätt ich wohl heute 44 Euro ausgegeben für den Wandschrank

Lg Sascha


----------



## Abarton (23. September 2008)

Bluethai schrieb:


> hmm hab jetzt den halben tag damit verbracht meine Graka ma zu checken hab kontakt mit leuten aufgenommen die auch so eine Graka haben und werd mal sagen ich lass es lieber damit WAR zu zocken .. hab anfangs gedacht wenn WoW läuft läuft auch WAR is aber nicht so und ich bin ein feind von laggi spielen ( ich mein damit meine graka nich die server)...  glaub ich kauf mir erst einmal eine neue Grafikkarte vll die oben gepostet wurde danke dafür und dann schau ich mal ob ich dann mir WaR kaufen werde .. im mom is ja alles noch New und muss erstmal sein weg finden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



achte aber darauf ob du *AGP* oder einen *PCIE* steckplatz hasstsehr sehr wichtig sonnst nutzt dir ne ati oda eine nvidia auch nichts


----------



## Tandelzhexer (23. September 2008)

Hi

Kann mir jmd. sagen ob hier was für WAR nicht richtig ist?

```
[17:10:54.703]:OS Version: Windows XP With Service Pack 3
[17:10:54.703]:Adapter: [NVIDIA GeForce 6200  ]
[17:10:54.703]:[Driver Version 6.14.11.6921] [WHQL Certified: No] [VendorID: 10de (221)]
[17:10:54.703]:Video Memory: 120mb
[17:10:54.703]:Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+: 1799
[17:10:54.703]:Number of CPU Cores: 1
[17:10:54.703]:SSE Supported: Yes
[17:10:54.703]:System Ram: 511 mb
```


----------



## Bluethai (23. September 2008)

ja hab ein PCI  steckplatz hab ich schon nachgeschaut bzw mein Dad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 danke sehr werd mir wohl ne ATI Radeon HD4670 holen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stancer (23. September 2008)

Eindeutig zu wenig Speicher !!!

Für WAR braucht man schon 2 GB RAM. Die Graka ist natürlich auch schon was älter aber auf niedrigen Einstellungen könnte es laufen


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Der Prozessor sollte lieber ein Dual-Core sein, die GraKa ist doch schon ziemlich sehr alt und 512MByte RAM? Nene - damit wirst Du keine Freude haben...


----------



## Tandelzhexer (23. September 2008)

Kann das auch zu Start Problemen führen?


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Bluethai schrieb:


> ja hab ein PCI  steckplatz hab ich schon nachgeschaut bzw mein Dad
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


PCI oder PCIe? Das ist NICHT das Gleiche!


----------



## crash_burn (23. September 2008)

ja kann es da irgendwann kein platz mehr im ram ist und er alles in die auslagerungsdatei schreiben muss was deutlich langsamer ist und vllt sogar alles abschmieren lässt


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Wenn Du nur 512MByte RAM hast und davon ja auch schon bissl was von Windows belegt wird, ist halt nicht mehr all zu viel fuers Spiel selbst verfuegbar. Und das startet dann eventuell garnicht erst.


----------



## Tandelzhexer (23. September 2008)

toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


kann man i-wie mehr Ram kaufen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich kenn mich nicht aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

Wenn dir 5fps reichen hf


----------



## Ogil (23. September 2008)

Ja - natuerlich kann man mehr RAM kaufen. Und das ist noch nichtmal teuer...


----------



## Slaargh (23. September 2008)

Klar "könnte" man mehr Ram dazukaufen, insofern dein Board die Schnittstellen dafür hat, aber es lohnt sich nicht. Der Rechner ist veraltet. Aufmotzen ist da in meinen Augen Unsinn. Neu kaufen!


----------



## Tandelzhexer (23. September 2008)

Ok, das ist gut. Das heißt ich geh zu Saturn und sag, ich möchte RAM/Arbeitsspeicher kaufen. 
Wie viel kostet den 2GB Ram?


----------



## Philipp23 (23. September 2008)

Würde sagen Arbeitsspeicher und die Graka wäre zum wechseln.... 120 MB Graka ist auch nicht mehr das Gelbe vom Ei....


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Tandelzhexer schrieb:


> Ok, das ist gut. Das heißt ich geh zu Saturn und sag, ich möchte RAM/Arbeitsspeicher kaufen.
> Wie viel kostet den 2GB Ram?



so ca 40 Euro. Nimm deine alten RAM-Riegel zum Verkäufer mit, damit du nicht die falschen kaufst!


----------



## Enos (23. September 2008)

Ich kaper mal den Thread:

Da es so ausschaut das hier welche bischen Ahnung haben von der Materie

Also mein System..

AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4000+
NVIDIA GeForce 7300 LE
3Gig DDR 2
Asus Narra2-GL8E

Würde es reichen für WAR?

Weiss die Graka ist nicht jut..Daher meine Frage


----------



## Nethiel (23. September 2008)

Heyho

Ich hab auch das Problem das Warhammer bei mir ruckelt, es ist kein starkes.. teilweise läufts sogar flüssig, aber wenn ich durch den Wald z.B. laufe auf dem Mount oder zu Fuß kommt es einfach mal vor das ich nen kurzen hänger hab oder nen Ruckler (denke mal es hängt fast mit den NPC's zussammen, das viel mir in einem größeren Lager von Mobs auf wo ich immer hin und her lief und es kategorisch immer an gewissen Stellen geruckt hat)

Gelegentlich kommts auch mal vor das es ein kurzes Standbild gibt. Manche sagen vll okay so kann man spielen aber mir machts keinen solchen Spass wenns nicht wirklich flüssig läuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu meinem PC:

Core 2 Duo E6580 (@ 3.00 Ghz, nicht übertaktet)
MSI Nvidia GForce 9800 gx2
4 Gb Kinston (4x 1 Gb) mit 800 Mhz Taktung
Gigabyte P35 - DS3R Motherboard (Rev 2.0)
500 Gb Samsung SATA II Festplatte
Soundblaster X-FI Xtreme Audio (Optional Xtreme Gamer - Also kann ich einbauen wenn sie besser ist/läuft)

Betriebssystem: Windows XP 32 bit (besitze auch ein Vista Home Premium 32 bit worauf das Spiel meines Gefühls nach eine nouance besser läuft)

Spieleinstellungen:

Von Hohe Qualität (also alles aufs höchste was nur geht, bis auf den VRam der Grafikkarte) 
bis zu Schnellste Leistung (wobei es auf dieser Einstellung seltsamer Weise am meisten ruckelte.. )

hab ich alles durch probiert, selbst über die Nvidia Systemsteuerung dem Spiel gewisse Einstellungen aufgezwungen, jedoch brachte nichts davon diese Ruckler weg. In der Hoffnung das irgend jemand noch eine Idee hat ist der Text entstanden.

So Long
Nethiel


----------



## Tandelzhexer (23. September 2008)

Dann werd ich mir RAM kaufen. 40€ ist immer noch billger als nen neuer PC...


----------



## Tandelzhexer (23. September 2008)

Solange spiel ich die im SPiel enthalten Bonus Spiele von GOA  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Taz66 (23. September 2008)

Also ich habe noch ne 6800GT und ich muß es auf niedriger Einstellung Spielen,dabei ruckelt es schon hin und wieder mal,ist aber net so schlimm.
Mit ner 6200 wirst du da wirklich nicht weit kommen,vorallem nicht mit 120 MB (512MB min.).
2 GB Hauptspeicher ist ein muß bei War,das verschlingt schon allein beim Starten ca.1-1,2 GB Speicher.
Deine CPU wäre kein problem,es wird zwar ein Dual empfohlen,geht aber mit deiner auch (ich habe nen übertakteten 3200+ standart 2000 Mhz ist auf 2400 Mhz getaktet).

Rüste deinen Hauptspeicher auf 2 GB oder mehr auf (vorsicht Win XP unterstüzt nur max. 2,5 G.
Kaufe dir noch ne bessere AGP Grafikkarte (7800 GS) zb. kostet nicht die Welt.
Versuche zb aus deiner CPU noch nen bisi mehr Leistung rauszukitzeln (Die 64er wahren damals sehr gut zu übertakten,siehe meinen könnte sogar auf 2600 MHz laufen lassen,macht nur der Speicher net mit ).
Das wird dich gerade mal so um die 100-150 Euro kosten (ebay sei Dank 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Oder kauf dir gleich nen neuen,was dich halt Teurer kommt.


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Nethiel schrieb:


> Heyho
> 
> Ich hab auch das Problem das Warhammer bei mir ruckelt, es ist kein starkes.. teilweise läufts sogar flüssig, aber wenn ich durch den Wald z.B. laufe auf dem Mount oder zu Fuß kommt es einfach mal vor das ich nen kurzen hänger hab oder nen Ruckler (denke mal es hängt fast mit den NPC's zussammen, das viel mir in einem größeren Lager von Mobs auf wo ich immer hin und her lief und es kategorisch immer an gewissen Stellen geruckt hat)
> 
> ...




Installier die 177.98 Beta-treiber von nvidia. 
Und das Ausschalten des Combat-Tabs im Chat (Rechtsklick,Entfernen) soll auch was bringen (wahrscheinlich wegen lua)


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

KillerPi schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre ist die für DX9, also kann ich mir vorstellen dass es vllt nicht so prall ist die unter Vista zuinstallieren wenn dort DX10 läuft. Belehrt mich wenn ich irre
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




WAR nutzt ausschliesslich DX9, also unbedingt installieren , auch für Vista!
Die dll gehört übrigens in windows\system32 und nicht in den WAR Ordner.
Am besten nimmt an den DirectX Web Installer.


----------



## abszu (23. September 2008)

Da hier gleich 2 Leute mit GX2-Karten Probleme posten: Probiert mal, per nHancer den SLI-Mode AUSzuschalten. Klingt bekloppt, aber ich hatte früher eine 7950GX2, und da half bei einigen auch nur das. SLI ist halt nicht immer der Bringer...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlueIce84 (23. September 2008)

> Windows XP
> 
> * 2.5 GHz Pentium 4 (Single-Core) oder ähnlich
> * 1 GB RAM
> ...



Das sind die *Mindest*anforderungen.

Ich hab nen Dualcore (2x2GHz), 256MB Grafikkarte und 1GB RAM und es ruckelt im Szenario bei ~10 angezeigten Spielern gleichzeitig...
Um flüssig zu spielen muss ich alles abstellen und Sichtweite ganz runter.

Will damit sagen das die 2GB RAM bei dir wohl nix reißen werden. Schau mal bei ebay vorbei unter Computer -> Komponentenbundles -> AMD, da gibts Mainboard, CPU und RAM zusammen für ~120€ womit du anständig Spielen kannst. Im Bekanntenkreis findet sich auch sicher jmd. der dir das dann einbaut, is kein goßer Aufwand.


----------



## Chrissee (23. September 2008)

Hallo, ich muss mich hier auch mal einreihen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe zum Headstart am 15.09 begonnen zu spielen.
Also flott den Client von Warhammer-online gedownloadet.
Nachdem ich installiert habe und starten wollte kam die Meldung das eine gewisse Datei fehlt ...ich weiß den namen nicht mehr genau ...der Name war irgendwas mit dll. , die datei die schon von glockenturm11 erwähnt wurde.
Ja nun weiß ich nicht woran es liegt, es ruckelte vor einer woche so dermaßen das ich nicht ma richtig rum laufen konnte ohne Ruckler.
Nun weiß ich nicht obs daran lag das ich die dll Datei in den War ordner getan habe, weil ja schon erwähnt wurde das die da nicht rein gehört. Ich kenne mich da leider auch nicht so aus und weiß nicht ob das eine Fehlerursache sein kann.
Ich habe ingame mit einem GM gesprochen und er meinte das ich mit meinem Pc eigentlich problemlos zocken können müsste.
Habe auch die Treiber aktualisiert (Grafik , Sound etc.)...

Meine Daten:
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 4000+
2,41 GHz , 2GB RAM
Ca. 280GB Festplattenspeicher, eine 200GB und die Standart 80er die ich von Anfang an drin hatte.
und eine ATI Radeon x850.


Mein Headstart Account ist nun schon ausgelaufen...ich werde mir aber nächste Woche das Game im laden kaufen und schauen obs nach der Installation mit der Cd funzt, da sind ja auch meist alle dateien drauf die man so brauch und dann ist die dll datei auch direkt am richtigen Platz.
Ich hoffe ma das geht dann das Game, wäre sehr schade drum wenn nicht.
Was ich noch hinzufügen will, dass ich alle anderen Online Games die ich gezockt habe bisher problemlos spielen konnte....WoW und Herr der Ringe online wären das. Bei War weiß ich einfach nicht warums solche Probleme gibt.

Aber falls irgendwem noch Tipps einfallen...wäre ich sehr dankbar dafür.

Vielen dank im voraus.
Chrissee


----------



## Doboss (23. September 2008)

Denke liegt an der Graka .
Die 9600 gt ist nicht mal mehr Mittelklasse.
Die Variante in den Notebooks ist noch schwächer.

Warhammer scheint anders als Wow eine recht gute Graka zu brauchen.


----------



## Hühnersuppe (23. September 2008)

Ja, ich weiß Themen hierzu gabs schon furchtbar viele, doch habe ich bisher auf meine Frage keine Antwort bekommen.

Ich habe einen AMD 3000+ XP (2,1 Ghz), 1536mb Ram, X1600pro 512Mb Ram, Win XP

würde mein PC mit Warhammer laufen und wenn ja gibts irgendwo ne Testversion?


----------



## Doboss (23. September 2008)

Leider steht die Optik des Spiels in keinem verhältnis zum Hardwarehunger.
Da ist noch viel optimierungsbedarf^^.


----------



## Nawato (23. September 2008)

Falls es läuft wird es schon ruckeln und es gibt keine Testversion.


----------



## Chrissee (23. September 2008)

Ja aber wieso sagen die GM's es sollte laufen?
Und wieso laufen alle anderen Games perfekt?!
Ich mein, die Grafik von War ist nicht die schönste. Da gibt es weitaus bessere wie Hdr Online zB.


----------



## Carimba (23. September 2008)

Laufen würd es wohl, aber ich stimme meinem Vorredner zu; es wird ruckeln, schätzungsweise auch auf Low. Bei vielen Spielern sowieso.


----------



## derwaynez (23. September 2008)

itjenhonicker schrieb:


> das könnte daran liegen das das eine beta is


/sign


----------



## Doboss (23. September 2008)

Wow ist auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen sogar auf Onboardchips spielbar.
Blizzard hat sich da viel mühe bei der Optimierung gegeben.

Bezweifle stark das du Warhammer zum laufen bekommst.
Wenn dann unspielbar.


----------



## Doboss (23. September 2008)

Neuer PC würd ich sagen.
Aufrüsten lohnt da nicht mehr.
Für Warhammer eindeutig alle Teile zu langsam.


----------



## Doboss (23. September 2008)

Chrissee schrieb:


> Ja aber wieso sagen die GM's es sollte laufen?
> Und wieso laufen alle anderen Games perfekt?!
> Ich mein, die Grafik von War ist nicht die schönste. Da gibt es weitaus bessere wie Hdr Online zB.


Das optimiern der Grafikengine verschlingt Zeit u Resourcen.
Bei Warhammer gings jetzt etwas hecktisch zu zum schluss.

Die haben viel Content über Bord  geworfen um noch dieses Jahr auf den Markt zu kommen.
Sie werden die performance der Engine noch verbessern müssen.


----------



## Rungor (23. September 2008)

Hoi ein freund von mir hat folgendes Notebook
Betriebsystem: Windows Vista
RAM: 2GB
Prozessor: Dual Core 1,8 GHZ
Grafikkarte: Geforce 8400M GS

trotzdem ruckelt WAR extrem .... ich hab schon einiges probiert aber irgendwie ruckelt es immer noch sehr...
hat irgendwer ne idee woran das liegen könnte?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mir wäre auch schon sehr geholfen wenn irgendwer eine seite kennt wo vista dienste zum deaktivieren schön aufgelistet sind
z.B so:
Name         Normale Einstellung        Tuner-Einstellung
Dienst1         manuell                       deaktiviert
...
...


----------



## Cláw1 (23. September 2008)

*Bei 512 MB Ram springt WAR nicht mal an!*


----------



## New-Member (23. September 2008)

Brauchst 2Gb Ram
Nen duo Prozessor
und mindestens ne 8600er Graka


----------



## Doboss (23. September 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> Hoi ein freund von mir hat folgendes Notebook
> Betriebsystem: Windows Vista
> RAM: 2GB
> Prozessor: Dual Core 1,8 GHZ
> ...


Die Graka ist sehr schwach auf der Brust.
Für Vista zu wenig Hauptspeicher drin.

3gig sollten es schon sein bei Vista.
Den Warhammer scheint ein Ram Godzilla zu sein^^.


----------



## Rungor (23. September 2008)

Doboss schrieb:


> Die Graka ist sehr schwach auf der Brust.
> Für Vista zu wenig Hauptspeicher drin.
> 
> 3gig sollten es schon sein bei Vista.
> Den Warhammer scheint ein Ram Godzilla zu sein^^.



hmm schade hatte gehofft das es auch andere möglichkeiten gibt ....
den neuen arbeitsspeicher kaufen und einbauen oder neue grafikkarte is bei nem notebook ziemlich schwierig


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10275/


----------



## drudown77 (23. September 2008)

hallo,ich hatte auch viele ruckler gehabt...

cpu war nach ungefähr 40min auf 100%
ich habe alles versucht...dann habe ich einfach mal kaspersky internet security runter und anitvir drauf gemacht....seit dem geht es viel besser,kann 3std am stück zocken ohne ruckler ausser wenn vieeeel los ist dann etwas....

p4 3,6ghz
2gig ram
8600gts 256mb

alles auf low...

naja vieleicht hat noch wer kaspersky und die selben probleme.-)


----------



## Lemonskunk (23. September 2008)

cpu zu low .. Taktung vom Ram auch ned unwichtig. @ te


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Chrissee schrieb:


> Hallo, ich muss mich hier auch mal einreihen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Du kannst im ATI Control Center (die Systemsteuerung deiner Graka) mal einige Werte auf Leistung setzen (statt Qualität). Das bringt meist schon ne Menge.
Und hier nochmal der DirectX Web Installer
http://www.chip.de/downloads/DirectX-Webin...r_13006648.html


----------



## Chrissee (23. September 2008)

Okey danke erstmal für die Tipps.
Ich werd es alles mal machen sobald ich das Game habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hoffe es klappt sonst hab ichs umsonst gekauft.
Bin Schueler und habe nicht mal eben Geld für ne Graka übrig ^^


----------



## glockenturm11 (23. September 2008)

Rungor schrieb:


> hmm schade hatte gehofft das es auch andere möglichkeiten gibt ....
> den neuen arbeitsspeicher kaufen und einbauen oder neue grafikkarte is bei nem notebook ziemlich schwierig




Auf alle Fälle den neuesten Treiber installieren. bei Laptops 
http://laptopvideo2go.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=20455
geht das nur mit nem Trick. Treiber downloaden,entpacken,gemoddete INF Datei herunterladen und dann ersetzen. Dann ganz normal Installation starten. 
Auf warhammeralliance hat das bei vielen Leuten auf dem laptop ordentlich was gebracht.

Ach ja, die AERO Oberfläche sollte man bei Vista am besten auch deaktivieren, die frisst ordentlich.

Und in der nvidia Systemsteuerung auf Leistung (statt Qualität) stellen.


----------



## Kontinuum (23. September 2008)

Hey,
Ich bin mir darüber im Klaren, dass es mittlerweile schon sehr viele Threads zum genannten Thema gab, aber bitte tut mir den Gefallen und flamed nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !

Mein PC ist also wirklich nicht mehr der neueste (ca. 5 Jahre alt) und meine Frage wäre (Systemdaten folgen gleich) nun, ob es möglich wäre WAR damit auf wirklich den allerniedrigsten Details zu spielen (alles komplett runter; Auflösung, Schatten, wirklich alles! Wenn sein muss auch mit fps von 20 oder so ^^

Daten:
Prozessor: Intel Pentium 4 Prozessor 2,54Ghz
Graka: Geforce 6200
RAM speicher: 1gig-ram
(wie man sich denken kann kein pci-express mainboard^^)

Falls ihr denkt, dass es wirklich garnicht möglich wäre mit dem ollen Ding zu zocken, wieviel Geld haltet ihr für sinnvoll zu investieren. Bzw. wieviel Geld MUSS man mindestens Investieren um sich einen PC zu kaufen auf dem WAR ruckelfrei läuft (egal ob low details).

Vielen Dank im Voraus für sinnvolle Antworten!


----------



## Arasus (23. September 2008)

Die Graka würde mir sorgen machen :/

Ich hab einen PC für 399€ selbst zusammengestellt, auf dem sogar Crysis läuft. Also wenn man Ahnung von der Materie hat kann man eventuell günstig wegkommen ;O


----------



## grimrott (23. September 2008)

Schreibst selbst dass es schon genügend Threads dazu gibt und erstellst trotzdem einen Neuen. Sehr geile Entschuldigung! Da hab ich direkt Lust dir zu helfen...


----------



## FJKO (23. September 2008)

ich muss dir leider sagen das es sich nicht mehrlohnt deinen pc aufzurüsten

 mit 500 &#8364; hättest du bestimmt ein system wo war auf max. grafik  läuft


ps lass die finger von fertigrechner!


----------



## Kontinuum (23. September 2008)

grimrott schrieb:


> Schreibst selbst dass es schon genügend Threads dazu gibt und erstellst trotzdem einen Neuen. Sehr geile Entschuldigung! Da hab ich direkt Lust dir zu helfen...



Es gibt nur leider keinen Thread von jmd. der einen so derbe schlechten PC hat wie ich, deswegen ist es eindeutig ein Sonderfall....


----------



## Kontinuum (23. September 2008)

FJKO schrieb:


> ich muss dir leider sagen das es sich nicht mehrlohnt deinen pc aufzurüsten
> 
> mit 500 € hättest du bestimmt ein system wo war auf max. grafik  läuft



Das klingt ja schonmal nicht schlecht.. 500Euro ist jetzt nicht die Welt

Ich habe zufällig zuhause noch eine Grafikkarte für PCI Express rumliegen (Bitte frag nicht warum!! ^^)
Es ist eine:

GeForce 7600 GT - 256MB DDR3 - DUAL DVI TV PCI-E
Edit: Auf der Packung steht was von Exreme HD Gaming, und NVIDIA CineFix 4.0 engine, falls das was helfen sollte ^^

Lässt sich mit der Graka dann schon was anfangen? Und ich weiß ja nicht ob das zu viel verlangt ist, aber wäre es möglich dass du mir direkt passende andere Einzelteile dazu angibst? (Prozessor usw. alles halt)...

Vielen Dank schonmal...


----------



## Nethiel (23. September 2008)

Heyho, 

habe den Tipp mit dem Beta treiber und dem Combat Log jetzt mal probiert und auf den ersten Blick siehts gut aus, hab lediglich noch ganz kurze rucker sofern ich gebiet wechsel innerhalb der karte, wenn auch der chat Channel wechselt, oder ich in eine größere Stadt komme weil er die npc's erst laden muss.
Ansonsten sah es auf den ersten Blick ziemlich gut aus, werds allerdings morgen noch einmal ausführlich probieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danke aber schonmal ich schreib wieder wenn es noch probleme gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lg
Nethi


----------



## Enos (23. September 2008)

Enos schrieb:


> Ich kaper mal den Thread:
> 
> Da es so ausschaut das hier welche bischen Ahnung haben von der Materie
> 
> ...




Bitte Beantworten^^


----------



## xmaggusx (23. September 2008)

Reicht für Warhammer


----------



## ImoenViA (23. September 2008)

http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=108947


dort gibt es ein Paar Einstellungen die man machen sollte. Bei vielen hat es geholfen. Ich kam noch nicht zum testen


----------



## Kontinuum (23. September 2008)

Hey,
Ich bitte hiermit erst einmal darum, meinen Thread nicht direkt wieder zu löschen, wie es bisher schon einmal der Fall war. (Auf den Thread wurde mir auch z.T. so geantwortet, dass es mir geholfen hat btw)

Wie ich also vorhin feststellen konnte, ist mein jetziger PC jedenfalls nicht ausreichend für WAR egal auf welchen Details..
Nun hätte ich gerne Beratung für nen neuen PC-Kauf (dazu gabs bisher noch kein Thema! Wer nett ist kann mir gerne helfen, der Rest braucht NICHTS in dieses Thema zu schreiben!)...

Da ich mich selber nicht wirklich auskenne bzw. nur sehr eingeschränkt, hätte ich da direkt ein paar Fragen:

1. Wieviel Geld müsste ich wohl vorraussichtlich investieren um einen annehmbaren PC zu kriegen (ist nicht unendlich geld zur verfügung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
2. Besser einen fertig zusammengestellten PC kaufen, wie z.B von Conrad oder Dell, oder selber zusammenstellen bzw. zusammenstellen lassen?
3. Falls ich mir den PC selber zusammenstellen sollte (aus finanzieller Hinsicht), könnte ich dann eine GeForce 7600GT (pci-express) für WAR benutzen (ich hab gesehen, dass die auf http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10275/ als für WAR empfohlene Graka nur so zwischen 50-70 Euro kostet - Die von ATI) oder da besser auch nachrüsten? (Damit ihr das versteht; Ich habe hier zuhause noch eine genannte GeForce 7600GT rumliegen - fragt bitte nicht wieso!^^)
4. Kann ich meine alten Festplatten (Der PC ist schon ca. 5 Jahre alt und hat dementsprechend AGP) benutzen für den neuen PC?

Super wäre, wenn jmd. mir netterweise eine recht günstige Hardware-Zusammenstellung vorschlagen könnte, mit der sich WAR rel. ruckelfrei spielen lässt (so auf mittleren details).

Vielen, vielen Dank schonmal im Voraus!

PS: Bitte unterlasst Posts wie "Omfg! Du pWnder-kIddiE, use mal Such-Funktion" (Und ja, unterlasst sie auch, wenn sie ggf. ein höheres Niveau haben!) - Denn die Such-Funktion habe ich benutzt, und nichts vergleichbares gefunden... Falls es doch etwas geben sollte, würde ich mich natürlich sehr darüber freuen, wenn mir jmd. dementsprechende Threads verlinken könnte!

mfG Kontinuum


----------



## Draco1985 (23. September 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> 1. Wieviel Geld müsste ich wohl vorraussichtlich investieren um einen annehmbaren PC zu kriegen (ist nicht unendlich geld zur verfügung
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du Sachen wie Festplatten, DVD-Laufwerk, Gehäuse und Netzteil weiterverwenden kannst, dann kommst du auf jeden Fall unter 500 Euro weg. Eine genauere Aufstellung kann ich leider erst morgen machen.

Wenn du 5 Euro als "Startkapital" übrig hast, die aktuelle Gamestar (11/2008) hat einen Ratgeber über Selbstbau-PCs verschiedener Preisklassen mit drin, komplett mit empfohlenen Komponenten.



> 2. Besser einen fertig zusammengestellten PC kaufen, wie z.B von Conrad oder Dell, oder selber zusammenstellen bzw. zusammenstellen lassen?



Wenn du jemanden kennst, der sowas schonmal gemacht hat oder es dir selbst zutraust, dann lohnt es sich, die Komponenten selber zu kaufen.

Vorteil 1: Du bekommst nur das was du willst und keinen unnötigen Schnickschnack wie Zusatz-Software oben drauf.
Vorteil 2: Die Komponenten sind meist billiger, als dasselbe als Komplettsystem.



> 3. Falls ich mir den PC selber zusammenstellen sollte (aus finanzieller Hinsicht), könnte ich dann eine GeForce 7600GT (pci-express) für WAR benutzen (ich hab gesehen, dass die auf http://www.yougamers.com/gameometer/10275/ als für WAR empfohlene Graka nur so zwischen 50-70 Euro kostet - Die von ATI) oder da besser auch nachrüsten? (Damit ihr das versteht; Ich habe hier zuhause noch eine genannte GeForce 7600GT rumliegen - fragt bitte nicht wieso!^^)



Wieso? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Ernst, die 7600 GT ist mittlerweile etwas betagt. Ein Neukauf lohnt sich definitiv, viel mehr als die erwähnten 50-70 Euro brauchst du für eine Mittelklasse-Karte auch nicht zu investieren. Ich würde da mit ca. 100 Euro kalkulieren. Aber wie gesagt, eine genaue Hardwareauswahl kann ich heute Abend leider nicht mehr treffen, tut mir leid.



> 4. Kann ich meine alten Festplatten (Der PC ist schon ca. 5 Jahre alt und hat dementsprechend AGP) benutzen für den neuen PC?



AGP hat mit den Platten nichts zu tun. Was ein Problem werden könnte ist, dass die Platten und dein DVD-Laufwerk wahrscheinlich noch IDE-Anschlüsse haben (wenn du deinen Rechner schonmal aufgemacht hast: IDE Stecker sind breit, die neuen SATA-Stecker ziemlich schmal). Was daran ein Problem ist: SATA ist auf dem Papier zumindest schneller - nicht unbedingt gravierend, aber es ist ein kleiner Vorteil. Schlimmer ist, dass heutzutage immer weniger Boards mehr als einen IDE-Anschluss haben (reicht für zwei Platten oder Laufwerke). Evtl. bräuchtest du also noch einen IDE-Controller. Der kostet, aber nicht soooo viel (AFAIK ca. 30-50 Euro extra).


----------



## Doohan (24. September 2008)

Chrissee schrieb:


> Hallo, ich muss mich hier auch mal einreihen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Liegt nicht an der Graka, hab War auf einem Rechner installiert mit einer 800 XL - läuft von zeitweisen kleinen Rucklern abgesehen - einwandfrei. Der Schwachpunkt in dem Rechner ist die die Single Core CPU.


----------



## Doohan (24. September 2008)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Hey,
> Ich bitte hiermit erst einmal darum, meinen Thread nicht direkt wieder zu löschen, wie es bisher schon einmal der Fall war. (Auf den Thread wurde mir auch z.T. so geantwortet, dass es mir geholfen hat btw)
> 
> Wie ich also vorhin feststellen konnte, ist mein jetziger PC jedenfalls nicht ausreichend für WAR egal auf welchen Details..
> ...




Ich war gerade bei Mindfactory auf der Seite und hab mal eben was zusammengestellt

Mainboard:    MSI P35 Neo-F iP35 S775 FSB 1333MHz PCIe ATX       64,09 €
CPU:             Intel Core 2 Duo E7200 2.53GHz 1066MHz S775 3MB 45nm Box   104,66 €
RAM:             2x2048MB Kit OCZ DDR2 800MHz CL5    69,04 €

Bei dem Board wie auch bei allen anderen neueren Modellen gibt es nur 1 Anschluß für Ide, das wäre denn z.B. 1 Festplatte und 1 DVD Laufwerk, falls das nicht reicht, neue SATA Platte kaufen und keinesfalls einen Controller, vernünftige Platten gibt es ab 50 Euro - kannst ja selber gucken und wählen.

Deine Graka reicht dicke, sollte aber ein Modell für PCI Express sein - AGP passt nicht.

Wenn dein Netzteil auch älter sein sollte - was ich mal annehme, neues kaufen wie z.B. Netzteil ATX Tronje 420W Force Majeure für 21,62 €
besser: Netzteil ATX Enermax PRO82+ 385W ATX für 55,31 €


----------



## Nethiel (24. September 2008)

Okay hab es jetzt mal getestet..
So im normalen Spiel ist es okay aber Scenario's oder sowas, wo eben wirklich viele Leute aufeinander Treffen gehen die Frames schon ein wenig runter, oder es ruckt immer wieder mal..

Noch jemand eine Idee außer Beta Treiber + die Tipps der Seite (ala AA, etc. pp) 

lg
Nethi


----------



## glockenturm11 (24. September 2008)

Nethiel schrieb:


> Okay hab es jetzt mal getestet..
> So im normalen Spiel ist es okay aber Scenario's oder sowas, wo eben wirklich viele Leute aufeinander Treffen gehen die Frames schon ein wenig runter, oder es ruckt immer wieder mal..
> 
> Noch jemand eine Idee außer Beta Treiber + die Tipps der Seite (ala AA, etc. pp)
> ...




http://www.warhammeralliance.com/forums/sh...ad.php?t=109084


----------



## Steini83 (27. September 2008)

Ok.. auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist, ich kram ihn mal wieder ans Tageslicht zurück.

Ich bin so, wie wohl viele andere hier in dem Forum, seit gestern stolzer Besitzer von Warhammer online, und habe dieselben Probleme mit den Rucklern etc.

Es liegt bei mir eindeutig am System.

Athlon 4000+ 2,4ghz
1MB RAM
Geforce 7800GT 256MB

Ich habe mir überlegt ihn aufzurüsten jedoch glaube ich kaum dass sich das noch wirklich lohnen wird, weshalb ich mich mal nach neuen Pc's umgesehen habe und auf diesen hier gestoßen bin.

Prozessor:
Phenom X4 9950 Boxed

MB:
Asus M3A78Pro

Arbeitsspeicher:
Kingston DDR2-1066 2,0GByte Kit

Graka:
Gainward Radeon HD4850/512MB


So, das ganze für 500-600€, das einzige was ich daran vllt noch ändern würde wäre der Arbeitsspeicher und zwar von 2GB auf 4GB.
Mit dem System sollte WH:O doch auf mittleren, wenn nicht sogar maximalen Einstellungen laufen oder irre ich mich da?

Eure Meinungen würden mich dazu mal interessieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (27. September 2008)

Also von einem PC mit den Komponenten die du gerade gepostet hast rate ich ab. Für das Geld das du ausgibst bekommst du weitaus bessere Hardware.

Da wir hier ja nicht in einem Hardwareforum sind sehe ich davon ab alles einzeln aufzulisten warum nicht, sondern verweise dich auf diesen Link:

http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/kaufberatung-hardware/

In diesem Forum gibt es genug Beispiele für diverse Konfigurationen in unterschiedlichen Preisbereichen, die alle abgesegnet wurden.

Oder schau dir hier mal die Beispielkonfiguration für 500 Euro an, auch besser

http://www.pcwelt.de/forum/kaufberatung-hardware/

Alternativ schau dich in anderen Hardwareforen um.


----------



## Akyoshi (14. Oktober 2008)

Ich denke das jetzt vom eigentlichen thema abgeschweift wird also bitte wieder zur ursprünglichen fragestellung zurück, 

WARHAMMER RUCKELT ..................WARUM?


Es kann doch nicht sein da gibts einen Thread der 10 Seiten lang ist und am Ende immer noch kein Ergäbnis in sicht weil jeder nur sein Problem Postet, und die schon bisher genannten, hilfe dienstleistungen, bringen schon was aber nur bedingt bis zu einen gewissen grad zb: alles läuft flüssig nur in den Szenarien und im open RvR Ruckelt es extrem (0-10 fps).

Das Grundproblem jedoch ist daß, das dieses Spiel auf manchen Rechner überraschend flüssig und auf anderen wieder überraschend schlecht läuft trotz gleicher Software und einstellungen, (ausgehend von mittel bis high-end rechnern).

Problem ??

Was ist das Problem?
oder fangen wir von der anderen Seite an.
-Alle haben das Selbe Spiel, also an dem Kanns nicht liegen, Ja ich weiß es kommen noch Performance Patches usw. das Spiel steckt ja quasi in den Kinderschuhen. aber das ist nicht das Problem.

Was allerdings bei jedem User unterschiedlich ist:
-Internetverbindung: hat jemand schon probiert das Spiel mit 2 verschiedenen I-net verbindungen (ggf. verschiedene Anbieter) zu testen ?

-Rechner: da kann ich nur eines fix sagen bei mir ruckelts. Dual Core 2.2GHz 4GB DDR2 ATI Mobility Radeon HD3650 bis 1798MB Hyper Memory, Windows Vista32 Home Premium (450MB Speicherauslastung im leerlauf) dh. da hab ich schon sehr viel deaktiviert)
(muß mich aber da noch genau erkundigen ob ich jetzt wirklich keinen Grafikspeicher auf der Karte hab) aber da diese Probleme auch bei Graka auftreten die einen eigenen Speicher haben, wird das nicht das problem sein.

Bin für jeden vorschlag, hilfestellung , Tipp, Rat offen, um die Problembewältigung voranzutreiben.


----------



## ersoichso (14. Oktober 2008)

Steini83 schrieb:


> Ok.. auch wenn der Thread schon etwas älter ist, ich kram ihn mal wieder ans Tageslicht zurück.
> 
> Ich bin so, wie wohl viele andere hier in dem Forum, seit gestern stolzer Besitzer von Warhammer online, und habe dieselben Probleme mit den Rucklern etc.
> 
> ...



das hört sich gut an,ich habe mir am release day von WAR (unabhängig vom spiel aber war halt des datum)
einen neuen rechner gekauft,vtl hilft dir das ja weiter

daten:
Intel® Core(tm)2 CPU         E8400  @ 3.00GHz
asus pq5
4gb cross (666mhz)
asus9800 gt

ich spiele in high end einstellungen ohne ruckler mit 80 spieler im orvr bei 60fps~

zu dem ein paar posts uebermir

minimal ruckler lassen sich gut mit tripple buffering (bei hohen einstellungen) miminieren wenn dir das mit dem aa/af noch nichts gebracht hat

edit:
an den direkten post ueber mir
es kann halt auch eben sein das es noch keine lösung gibt,bzw bezweifle ich sogar das es eine lösung gibt die alle probleme beseitigen wuerde

ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen das dein flaschenhals der langsame cpu ist btw was fuer ne festplatte hast du?
ich rate jedem eine sata,fuer warhammer
da dieses spiel einfach viel zu viel ressourcen frisst was die texturen angeht,und eine verstaubte alte langsame festplatte stockt ziehmlich oft bei sowas :/


----------



## Akyoshi (14. Oktober 2008)

Mein Laptop ist aber neu und sollte vom systemstand her gesehen gute Performance zusatande bringen.
"Acer Aspire 8920G"

Ich hoff halt nur daß ich mir ned einen neuen kaufen muß.


----------



## weborkmike (11. Dezember 2008)

Warhammer ruckelt bei mir auch und das bei meinem guten PC ich kotz langsam echt ab.
Hab kein Bock mehr ich geh wieder zu wow - dieses geruckel geht mir mal tierisch aufn sack.
Mein PC sollte für so ein Spiel ausreichen.

Pentium D 2,7 GHZ
Ram: 2 GB DDR2
Grafik: GeForce 9600GT

WoW spiel ich mit 40-60FPS
ohne ruckler beim laufen etc.
Aber hier in WAR egal wo ruckelts einfach minimal.

Ich glaube auch nicht ^^ das in diesem Spiel bei irgendeinem 
flüssig läuft. Denk das ein programmier problem oder so etwas.
Auf jeden Fall kriegen die mit solchen problemen nicht sehr viel neue Spieler.
Es macht so einfach keinen Spass und außerdem gehts auf die Augen.

In dem Sinne bin ich wieder bei WoW


----------



## Astravall (12. Dezember 2008)

weborkmike schrieb:


> Warhammer ruckelt bei mir auch und das bei meinem guten PC ich kotz langsam echt ab.
> Hab kein Bock mehr ich geh wieder zu wow - dieses geruckel geht mir mal tierisch aufn sack.
> Mein PC sollte für so ein Spiel ausreichen.
> 
> ...



Du hast nicht mal Patch 1.1 auf dem Testserver probiert stimmts? Einnen Tag vor einem doch deutlichen Performancepatch quittest du /clap ... naja zum Glück macht w.a.r MIR tierisch Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG Michael


----------



## ErebusX (12. Dezember 2008)

weborkmike schrieb:


> Warhammer ruckelt bei mir auch und das bei meinem guten PC ich kotz langsam echt ab.
> Hab kein Bock mehr ich geh wieder zu wow - dieses geruckel geht mir mal tierisch aufn sack.
> Mein PC sollte für so ein Spiel ausreichen.
> 
> ...




Naja also der Burner ist ein Pentium D im Zeitalter der Core 2 x CPUs nun nicht...


----------



## myadictivo (12. Dezember 2008)

ich lege ja größte hoffnung in den patch heute. also zumindest in den sc läuft das spiel einigermaßen konstant und ruckelfrei. zumindest weitestgehend. gestern abend aber waren wir dabei burg in ostland zu nehmen. wenn ich mich recht entsinne waren da 2 kriegstrupps unserer fraktion sowie mindestens einer der gegnerfraktion zum deffen. was soll ich sagen ?! holy shit, da ging garnix mehr. ich hab schon flüssigeres daumenkino gesehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

zum spass hab ich mal ALLE effekte und co abgeschaltet..wirklich minimalste grafik. selbst da hat es geruckelt und war nicht merklich flotter..*hoff, fleh* macht dat flüssig spielbar, denn es war 1000 spaßiger als jedes olle SC und nach ner gefühlten ewigkeit rumgezerge und fratzgeballer bin ich dann raus, weil ich keine lust mehr auf ruckelorgie in den tod hatte (tankchar mit standbild macht keen spass)


----------



## Seriil (9. Juli 2009)

Woran liegt das nur.....!!! antworten plx
Find das game auch ziemlich lustig würde es auch gern weiter spielen nur so wie das laggt vergeht einem der spaß, hatte auch schon aktuelle treiber ausprobiert hat höchstens 20% mehr leistung gebracht trotzdem in den szenarien 90-100% CPU auslastung, naja RAM 30%... btw das ist wenn ich die grafik auf low gestellt habe

Hab 

DualCore AMD Athlon 64x2,3000MHz 6000+
MSI K9N2 Zilent nForce750a
8gb RAM (4x 2gb DDR2 1066)...
Vista 64bit
GeForce EN9600 GT (512mb)
DSL 6000(ca3000 kommen hier im "dorf" an


----------



## Teal (9. Juli 2009)

hm... Nur eine Vermutung: WAR als Admin gestartet...?


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (9. Juli 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> hm... Nur eine Vermutung: WAR als Admin gestartet...?



Auf Necro reingefallen? ^^


----------



## Teal (9. Juli 2009)

Hexenmeister schrieb:


> Auf Necro reingefallen? ^^


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kriegst von mir den Verdienstorden zum Beitrag des Tages. Ob er die Frage hier oder in einem anderen neuen Thread stellt ist doch für die Lösung völlig unerheblich, oder nicht? Der PC sollte normal gut für WAR reichen. Ansonsten wird es wohl ein zugemülltest System sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hexenmeister Nightred (10. Juli 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Kriegst von mir den Verdienstorden zum Beitrag des Tages. Ob er die Frage hier oder in einem anderen neuen Thread stellt ist doch für die Lösung völlig unerheblich, oder nicht? Der PC sollte normal gut für WAR reichen. Ansonsten wird es wohl ein zugemülltest System sein.
> ...




Sieht wie ein Heuball durch die gegen rollt, dabei zirpt eine Grille und man hört die Jeopardy Musik. Mann, ist das staubig hier. ^^


----------



## Irn-Bru (10. Juli 2009)

Normal sollte WAR mit deinem Rechner gut laufen. Defragmentiere mal deine Festplatte(n) und deaktiviere alle unnötigen Programme die im Hintergrund laufen(icq,skpye,xfire etc.).


----------



## Adalfried (10. Juli 2009)

Also bei XP wird eh nicht mehr als 3 GB RAM unterstützt, außer man hat da Software aber bei sowas wäre ich vorsichtig.

Das zweite Warhammer Online ist alt. Also die Engine soll aus Zeiten von DaoC sein und damit unterstüzt sie gerade neue Grafikkarten nicht richtig. Da viele neue Grafikarten ja anders laufen, um mehr Leistung heraus zu holen. Aber das Unterstützt eben Warhammer Online noch nicht richtig. Ich hatte Warhammer 1 Monat gezogt und meine alte Grafikkarte gab den Geist auf ... naja durch Gewährleistung sofort ne neue bekommen und dazu noch ein neueres Modell, was von der Leistung sogar drüber liegt im Grafik RAM etc. Naja ... da lief Warhammer auf einmal schlechter ... . 

Die Engine scheint eben nicht mit einigen Grafikkarten klar zu kommen und was RAM angeht, hilft oft Rechner neustarten und WAR läuft besser ;p. Vorallem wenn man mal 1h oder 2h zockt, läuft es oft langsamer. Da hilft echt nur neustart.

Also weiß net ... dachte die wollten mal 200+ Leute und mehr auf einander laufen lassen ... naja. Ich dachte ne Zeitlang das es am Rechner liegt. Aber wenn AoC bei mir stabil läuft oder HDRO (bei HDRO vieles auf Maximal und auch bei AoC einiges sehr hoch) und da ruckelt es net mal in den Städten bei vielen Spielern und weiter sicht ... da weiß ich nicht ob es am Rechner liegt. Ich kann nur abraten von neu kaufen oder sowas, dass ist Warhammer Online einfach nicht wert. Weil wenn man Pech hat, läuft es nicht besser.

Nein wichtige Dinge wurden ja schon genannt.

Spyware kann wirklich ab und zu sehr viel Leistung kosten.
Zusatzprogs die man net brauch deaktivieren.
Einfach mal Update für Grafikkarte druff laden.

Auch mal so RAM  beobachten und Benchmark laufen lassen bevor du das machst und nach dem. Einfach um zu sehen ob es hilft. Wenn der Benchmark besser läuft nach dem du diese kleinigkeiten gemacht hast. Aber Warhammer nicht ... dann liegt es auf keinem Fall am Rechner. Sondern einfach daran, dass Warhammer eben nicht mit allen Rechnern klar kommt.


----------



## Irn-Bru (10. Juli 2009)

hm also man kann wohl kaum Aoc oder HDRo mit Warhammer vergleichen. In beiden Spielen treffen wohl in den seltensten Fällen mehr als 30-40 Spieler aufeinander. Bei mir läuft Warhammer mit einer 9800gtx+ ohne große Probleme und bei großen Keepschlacht ab 2 kts aufwärts stell ich halt die Effekte runter und kann wieder vernünftig spielen.

Man sollte sich vielleicht mal klar machen was eine Grafikengine leisten muss,wenn sie mehr als 100 Spieler darstellen muss.


----------



## Treni (10. Juli 2009)

also bei mir ruckelt war auch zwischendruch einfach so obwohl wir nur zu 2. in grp utnerwegs sind,
bei aoc wiederum ruckelt nixmehr. wenn ich dann die grafik vergleiche zwischen war und aoc
steht wohl 100 zu 1 für aoc  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Adalfried (10. Juli 2009)

Aber man sieht in Warhammer auch nie was. Man sieht ja ma Ende nur Spieler und Landschaft im RVR. Da gibt es ja nichts, also warum ruckelt es dann dort?
Lauf mal durch einige Städte in Age of Conan. Da haste Lichteffekte ohne Ende, Schatten von Häusern und Chars, Personen die rum laufen, NSC die rum laufen etc. Also da laufen auch locker mal 20-30 Leute rum und da passiert nichts am Rechner. Kurzes Laden vielleicht wenn man auf einen großen Platz kommt und man im Hintergrund auch noch was sieht etc. Aber schau dich in Warhammer um. AoC, HDRO, Guild Wars etc. kann man sehr wohl mit Warhammer vergleichen was die Grafik angeht.
Denn eins ist wichtig. HDRO ist für PVE entwickelt und dafür stabil. Guild Wars ist ein schnelles "CS" ähnliches MMO. Also viel Skill ist gefragt, sehr wenig farmen und vorallem eben schnelle Kämpfe. Dafür ist es perfekt ausgelegt und auch das Spiel läuft enorm stabil. Warhammer ist für Massen RVR Schlachten ausgelegt und fängt bei gerade mal 100 Mann an zu lagen? Was sind den schon 100 Leute auf einem haufen, dass ist doch nichts. Da ist normales BG Gefühl, nur mit paar mehr Leuten eben. Es hieß Massenschlachten und läuft bei paar WB schon nicht mehr stabil. 

Also da fragt man sich dann schon, was die da gemacht haben. Meine AoC ist was Grafik angeht in einem sehr guten Zustand. Anfangs war es auch nicht gerade toll und voller Bugs. Aber sie haben auch deutlich weniger Leute gehabt und deutlich mehr geschaffen. Jetzt ist AoC in einem enorm schönen Zustand.
Warhammer sieht in meinen Augen net so toll aus. Die Zwerge sehen genial aus wirklich keine Frage. Die Elfen sind langweilig, hässlich und lieblos. 8 Elfenklassen und sie gleichen sich fast vollständig. Wo ist der Starke Weiße Löwe, der dürre Weiße Magier, der elegante Schwertmeister? Bei AoC kann man überall rumschrauben, drehen und einstellen. Klar gibt es nur Menschen, aber man kann da viel machen.

Meine Mythic hat auch schon bissel was gemacht, was dass angeht. Meine Anfangs war es noch schlimmer. Nur finde ich die Grafik sieht nicht so schön aus und auch die Landschaften selbst sind sehr langweilig gemacht und Altdorf ist einfach nur winzig für die Hauptstadt des Imperiums.


Aber back to topic.

Wie gesagt diese kleinigkeiten sind Dinge die helfen und wenn das nicht hilft. Dann hilft denk ich nicht mehr viel bei diesem Spiel. Dann nur hoffen Mythic dreht sich bissel und verbessert da ihre Engine und ihr Spiel etc.


----------



## Teal (10. Juli 2009)

Irn-Bru schrieb:


> hm also man kann wohl kaum Aoc oder HDRo mit Warhammer vergleichen. In beiden Spielen treffen wohl in den seltensten Fällen mehr als 30-40 Spieler aufeinander. Bei mir läuft Warhammer mit einer 9800gtx+ ohne große Probleme und bei großen Keepschlacht ab 2 kts aufwärts stell ich halt die Effekte runter und kann wieder vernünftig spielen.
> 
> Man sollte sich vielleicht mal klar machen was eine Grafikengine leisten muss,wenn sie mehr als 100 Spieler darstellen muss.


Geht mir auch so - auf falls ich mal etwas aufnehme. So lange es kein oRvR oder Stadtbelagerung ist, geht auch das flüssig. Das war mit dem alten PC überhaupt nicht der Fall. Da musste ich auch so schon mal die Effekte runterdrehen um bei PQs flüssig spielen zu können... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Anderen muss man aber auch sagen: WAR hat wohl mehr als ein Memory-Leak. Darum läuft es je länger das Spiel läuft immer schlechter. Bei mehr Speicher dauert es zwar länger, ein Neustart ist aber trotzdem nach einiger Zeit unumgänglich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krawuzi (10. Juli 2009)

Adalfried schrieb:


> Also bei XP wird eh nicht mehr als 3 GB RAM unterstützt, außer man hat da Software aber bei sowas wäre ich vorsichtig.



Generell liegt das ned am XP sondern an der Adressierung des Speichers einer 32 Bit Maschine. 
Bei XP 64 Bit kannst bedeutend mehr RAM einbaun aber XP 32 Bit unterstützt halt nur 4 GB RAM wobei man über 3.5 GB frei verfügen kann. PAE unterstützt das OS in der Version nicht und was "andere Software" betrifft da braucht man ned vorsichtig sein, es gibt keine sofern du damit nicht andere OS meinst!


----------



## Makalvian (10. Juli 2009)

Krawuzi schrieb:


> Generell liegt das ned am XP sondern an der Adressierung des Speichers einer 32 Bit Maschine.
> Bei XP 64 Bit kannst bedeutend mehr RAM einbaun aber XP 32 Bit unterstützt halt nur 4 GB RAM wobei man über 3.5 GB frei verfügen kann. PAE unterstützt das OS in der Version nicht und was "andere Software" betrifft da braucht man ned vorsichtig sein, es gibt keine sofern du damit nicht andere OS meinst!



richtig danke dafür


----------



## mdee (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen

Ich finde es immer wieder Faszienierend *läuft was nicht nach wunsch* ist immer der Rechner, der Hersteller (Spiele und Hardware) oder der ISP Schuld...

Wenn ich aber dann mal so die ganzen Meinungen und Konfigurationen lese kommt bei vielen nur ein *Kopfschüttel* rum bei mir...

Das Warhammer eine Menge an Rechenpower verlangt weiss man mittlerweile...  Ist ein System mit den Komponenten aufeinander abgestimmt gehts auch mit einem Rechner der nicht die neuste Hardware drinn hat relativ gut. 
Wenn jemand Warhammer auf einem Notebook zocken will ... und nicht ein Gamer- Notebook hat und dann noch hohe Performance verlangt oder erwartet, tut mir leid aber da muss man abstriche machen... Ein Notebook bietet nie die Performance wie ein PC .... und wenn es euch jemand anders erzählt hat *lügt er*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Ach ja an alle Windows Vista nutzer: schiesst, nach dem Start von Warhammer, die *explorer.exe* ab bringt viel leistung zurück zu Warhammer.*

Tip an alle die jammern das Warhammer nur eine reine Lagparty ist ... 
-Hardware zusammenstellung anschauen nicht die Leistung als erstes und wichtigstes nehmen... sondern wie gut ist diese aufeinander abgestimme.
-Software, unter anderem das Betriebssystem mal anschauen... ich sehe oft Konfigurationen die sind Haarstreubend, diese kommen oft von sogenannten Technikern und Spezies .... naja selbsternannte vielleicht. 

Ich habe auf meinem alten Rechner Warhammer ganz gut Spielen können (AMD Athlon64 5900+ DualCore, 2GBRam und einer ATI1950) neu habe ich (AMD Phenom II X4 955, 8GB RAM, 4870X2) und da läufts absolut Problemlos... aber viel wichtiger ist das die Hardware auf einander abgestimmt ist, sonst hilft die beste einzel- Performance nichts. 

Ach ja das wichtigste an einem Rechner ist und bleibt das *Mainboard*.... 

Gruss


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, also wenn es bei dir nicht richtig läuft, dann wäre es auch traurig, nicht war? Ich meine, viel mehr an Highend kann man da nicht reinballern. Nen Phenom II 955 mit 8 GB Ram und 4870X2.

Und zum Thema Mainboard: Also ich weiß nicht, in wie fern du das meinst, aber wenn es um das Thema Performance (vor allem beim zocken) geht, dann ist das Mainboard das unwichtigste und nicht das wichtigste.
Die paar mehr FPS, die bei einer Luxusplatine herauskommen, reißen echt mal garnichts.

Beim zocken ist die Grafikkarte das wichtigste und nichts anderes. Für einen Gamer-PC kann ich also auch ohne weiteres ein Mainboard im Midrange-Bereich nehmen. Und wenn ich wirklich an allen Ecken und Enden sparen muss, sogar Low-Range, bevor ich an der Graka einsparen muss. Macht immer noch mehr Sinn, wenn ich zocken will. 

Wobei ich in soweit zustimme, nicht den allerbilligsten Dreck zu nehmen.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (11. Juli 2009)

mdee schrieb:


> *Ach ja an alle Windows Vista nutzer: schiesst, nach dem Start von Warhammer, die *explorer.exe* ab bringt viel leistung zurück zu Warhammer.*




Das wohl richtig,aber soll ich jedesmal wenn ich kein WAR spielen will den Pc Neustarten damit ich wieder ins Internet kann und ich die Taskleiste wieder habe? Ist ja auch nicht sinn der Sache


----------



## Teal (11. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Beim zocken ist die Grafikkarte das wichtigste und nichts anderes.
> 
> [...]


Zumindest bei WAR stimmt das (leider) nicht. Da ist die CPU die treibende Komponente, dann der RAM. Die meisten Grafikkarten langweilen sich ziemlich in WAR... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2009)

Naja, kann man halten wie man will. Bei 300 Leuten auf dem Schirm, die dann vielleicht auch noch teils zum casten anfangen, brauchst du eine dicke Grafikkarte. Denn das rendert schließlich weder die CPU, noch der Ram und schon garnicht das Mainboard. Das macht die Grafikkarte.

Trotzdem ist War sehr CPU-lastig, stimmt schon. Ohne taugliche Grafikkarte bringt ein 3 Ghz Core2Duo oder what ever in Massenschlachten aber auch nicht das, was er mit ordentlicher Graka könnte.
Ich merke zum Beispiel in Massenschlachten schon einen Unterschied zwischen meiner GTX260 und meiner 8800GTS G92. Die sind ja beide nicht gerade langsam, wobei die GTX260 deutlich schneller ist.

Außerhalb von Massenschlachten und das verwundert bei der billigen Grafik nicht wirklich, ist einer GTX260 in der Tat langweilig. 

Aber wie dem auch sei, es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß ein Mainboard nicht großartig etwas an der Spieleperformance eines Rechners bewirkt.


----------



## Skathloc (11. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Beim zocken ist die Grafikkarte das wichtigste und nichts anderes.



Selten so nen schmarn gehört. Zumindest CPU und Graka müssen eine ähnliche Leistungsstufe haben.
Weil was bringt dir die beste Grafikkarte der Welt wenn die CPU zu langsam bei der Berechnung der Polygonposition ist. Die Grafikkarte berechnet ja dann "nurnoch" ob die Polygone angezeigt werden oder verdeckt sind, deren Farbe etc.
Mainboards müssen zwar nicht High End sein, aber die billigteile sind eben billig und nicht gut. Mittelklasse muss schon sein. Ram muss auch kein DDR3 her, DDR2-800 reicht für so ziemlich alles. 

Man kauft sich ja auch kein Auto mit nem Trabifahrgestell (~Mainboard), nem Corvettemotor(~Graka) und ner Motorsteuerung von nem Golf(~CPU). ((die Steuerung ist wahrscheinlich eh nicht kompatibel ich weiß))
Besser wäre da wohl nen Fahrgestell von nem BMW, nen Corvettemotor und Steuerung von ner Corvette. Oder eben nen Corvettefahrgestell, wenn man das Geld hat.

Von der Softwarekonfiguration fang ich garnet erst an.


----------



## Klos1 (11. Juli 2009)

Skathloc schrieb:


> Selten so nen schmarn gehört. Zumindest CPU und Graka müssen eine ähnliche Leistungsstufe haben.
> Weil was bringt dir die beste Grafikkarte der Welt wenn die CPU zu langsam bei der Berechnung der Polygonposition ist. Die Grafikkarte berechnet ja dann "nurnoch" ob die Polygone angezeigt werden oder verdeckt sind, deren Farbe etc.
> Mainboards müssen zwar nicht High End sein, aber die billigteile sind eben billig und nicht gut. Mittelklasse muss schon sein. Ram muss auch kein DDR3 her, DDR2-800 reicht für so ziemlich alles.
> 
> ...



Siehst du, daß ich irgendwo geschrieben habe, daß es Sinn macht, ne uralte CPU mit einer GTX280 zu verbauen? Nein! Was laberst du dann für nen Müll? Das ein System ausgeglichen sein muss, hab ich nie bestritten. Ich habe bestritten, daß ein Mainboard für einen Spielerechner die wichtigste Komponente in Sachen Performance ist. Ein Mainboard für ca. 70 Euro tut es schon völlig. Und würdest du dir eines für 150 nehmen, dann wird der PC deswegen nicht merklich schneller. 

Die Grafikkarte ist die wichtigste Komponente beim zocken. Das ist Fakt. Bei der CPU kannst du auch locker Midrange nehmen. Ein Core2Duo vom Format eines 7200 genügt in den meisten Fällen bereits völlig.

Und dein Autovergleich ist ja mal voll Banane. Eine Corvette braucht ein bestimmtes Fahrwerk, gemessen an der PS-Zahl. Sonst würde sie auseinanderfallen. Glaub mir, ich hab schon soviele Rechner gebaut, teils wegen engen Budget auch mit billigen Mobo und da fiel kein einziger auseinander. Und groß Performance-Unterschiede gab es auch nicht. Das kannst du allerhöchstens messen, wenn es dir Spass macht. Du kaufst beim teuren Mobo eher zusätzliche Features, wie bei deiner Corvette vielleicht Klima oder nen Turbo. Wäre beim Mobo halt dann etwas wie Raidfeatures, Crossfire/SLI, Biosfeatures, Übertaktung, Kühlkonsturktion und so weiter. Brauchen tust du das nicht. Alles was man braucht, findet sich auch auf nen billigen Mainboard.


----------



## Skathloc (12. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Die Grafikkarte ist die wichtigste Komponente beim zocken. Das ist Fakt. Bei der CPU kannst du auch locker Midrange nehmen. Ein Core2Duo vom Format eines 7200 genügt in den meisten Fällen bereits völlig.



Da habe ich andere Erfahrungen gemacht, hängt aber auch letztendlich von den Spielen ab was mehr gebraucht wird. 
Nur das du die Grafikkarte als wichtigstes Element darstellst ist mmn nicht richtig, da eben die CPU die Daten erstmal liefern muss, damit die GPU ihre Berechnungen machen kann. Und nebenher müssen auch noch andere Sachen berechnet werden die nichts mit Grafik zu run haben.
Ich habe bisher bei keinem Spiel bereut das ich einen E8400 drin habe. bei den meisten der neuen Spiele wird der ganz gut ausgelastet und hat dennoch noch eine, wenn auch teilweise geringe, Leistungsreserve für den Notfall. Meine Grafikkarte hingegen wird nur von Crysis so stark gefordert (ab 22" aufwärts, 1280*1024 geht alles auf Ultra mit konstant ber 30fps, zumindest bis auf ein paar Umgebungen). Wenn ich jetzt eine schwächere CPU drin hätte, würden die ganzen Spiele sicherlich nicht so gut laufen.
Wie gesagt sind das meine Erfahrungen.


Und ja der Vergleich ist wirklich etwas übertrieben gewählt.


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juli 2009)

Gut, daß sind deine Erfahrungen. Ich habe zwei Rechner. Einen 3 Ghz X6800 Core2Duo mit Geforce 8800 GTS G92 und einen 9550 Quad @3,4Ghz mit GTX260.
Und ich kann nicht bestätigen, daß die CPU hier meist ausgelastet ist. Weder beim einen, noch beim anderen. Der X6800 kommt deinen 8400 sehr nahe, ist halt noch 65nm und hat einen FSB von 266 Mhz.
Trotzdem, mehr als ca. 15 - max.20 % zugunsten deines Wolfdales tut sich da nicht.

Das es sinnfrei wäre, eine GTX280 in einen sagen wir mal Intel 7200 zu verbauen, ist völlig klar. Die Komponenten müssen stimmig sein. Trotzdem bleibe ich bei meiner Aussage. Meine beiden Prozzis sind für jedes Spiel derzeit schlicht überqualifiziert. 

Schau dir mal diese Benches an:

http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/hardwar...assassins_creed

Du wirst feststellen, daß hier bereits ein Intel 7200 (und das ist Low-Range) für fast alle Spiele absolut spieletaugliche FPS liefert. Wenn da eine ordentliche Grafikkarte verbaut ist (wie beim Test in Form einer 9800GTX), dann geht da auch was.

Klar, wer Kohle hat, der holt sich nen 8400 mit Geforce GTX260 oder was auch immer. Wer für so wenig Geld wie möglich einen spieletauglichen Computer haben will, der holt sich vielleicht einen 7400 und klatscht da aber ne ATI4850 oder ne 9800GTX rein.

Die CPU wird hier in den wenigsten Fällen derart limitieren, so das du nicht mehr flüssig spielen kannst. Die Grafikkarte aber ab einer gewissen Auflösung mit Qualitätseinstellungen und hohen Details sehr wohl.
Und das bei weitem nicht nur bei Crysis.

Wie gesagt, ich will hier deine Erfahrungen nicht in Frage stellen. Wenn du es so empfindest, dann ist das halt so.

Für mich spielt die erste Geige aber die Grafikkarte, weil schlicht und ergreifend sogar ein billiger Dualcore in den meisten Fällen schnell genug ist, um die Berechnungen, welche ihn zukommen zu meistern.
CPU-limitierende Spiele sind meiner Ansicht nach die Ausnahme und Spiele, welche z.b. meine zwei Rechner auch nur im Ansatz voll fordern, kenne ich nicht. Außnahme ist hier vielleicht das verbuggte und schlecht umgesetzte GTAIV.

Sogar mein Kumpel mit seiner ATI4850 und einen 6000X2, welcher ungefähr auf einer Ebene mit dem Intel 7200 zu sehen ist, hat keinerlei Probleme, fast sämtliche aktuelle Titel zu spielen. 

Deswegen gibt es für mich hier nur eine Schlußfolgerung. Grafikkarte > CPU, wenn es ums zocken geht. Und das bestätigt sich halt in allen Tests, welche man so finden kann. Sei es online, in Fachzeitschriften oder wo auch immer.


----------



## Seriil (12. Juli 2009)

Seriil schrieb:


> Woran liegt das nur.....!!! antworten plx
> Find das game auch ziemlich lustig würde es auch gern weiter spielen nur so wie das laggt vergeht einem der spaß, hatte auch schon aktuelle treiber ausprobiert hat höchstens 20% mehr leistung gebracht trotzdem in den szenarien 90-100% CPU auslastung, naja RAM 30%... btw das ist wenn ich die grafik auf low gestellt habe
> 
> Hab
> ...



Immernoch keine  sinnvolle antwort :-(
Defragmentieren wird auch nicht viel hefen den C ordner hab ich schon defragmentiert  D macht mein PC doch nicht langsamer, oder doch?


----------



## Klos1 (12. Juli 2009)

Glaub nicht, daß dir mit Defragmentieren groß geholfen ist. Wieviel Auslastung hat deine CPU denn, wenn noch nichts läuft, außer die üblichen Prozesse unter Windows?


----------



## Seriil (12. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, daß dir mit Defragmentieren groß geholfen ist. Wieviel Auslastung hat deine CPU denn, wenn noch nichts läuft, außer die üblichen Prozesse unter Windows?



ca 15%


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2009)

Also, 15% ist schon mal deutlich zu hoch, wenn du im normalen Windows-Betrieb bist. Dann würde ich mal meine Prozesse überprüfen, die da so am laufen sind. Ich hatte mal nen Kandidaten, bei den lief z.b. der Virenscanner zweimal, keine Ahnung wie er das geschafft hat.

Welcher Prozess im Taskmanager frisst die Resourcen denn? Oder verteilen sich die 15% auf mehrere?


----------



## Seriil (15. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Also, 15% ist schon mal deutlich zu hoch, wenn du im normalen Windows-Betrieb bist. Dann würde ich mal meine Prozesse überprüfen, die da so am laufen sind. Ich hatte mal nen Kandidaten, bei den lief z.b. der Virenscanner zweimal, keine Ahnung wie er das geschafft hat.
> 
> Welcher Prozess im Taskmanager frisst die Resourcen denn? Oder verteilen sich die 15% auf mehrere?



Ups war versehen sind so höchtens 5%


----------



## Seriil (18. Juli 2009)

Ich glaube mein Prozessor ist untertaktet 0o
Wenn sich wer bei AMD  im BIOS auskennt pls melden
hab nur xfire:  seriil


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (19. Juli 2009)

Habe auch das Gefühl, Umso später um so schlechter läuft WAR.Denke mal dann wenn so viele SPieler auf dem Server sind

Weil Mittags läuft es gefühlte 40% flüssiger

Ist da was Dran?


----------



## Huds (19. Juli 2009)

Machinistenlord schrieb:


> Frage zu deinem Tipp: Ist das alles von dir dort oben richtig geschrieben? Nämlich er kann nicht set global autotuninglevel=disable finden



Hab kein Rückeln, rechner ist drei jahre alt und ausser in extremen situationen wenn mehrere kt´s aufeinanderprallen hatte ich noch nie ruckler. Kauft euch mal neue rechner oder hört auf auf irgrndwelchen Laptopts zu spielen. Leuten die auf Laptops spielen und sich beschweren und das Maul aufmachen könnte ich echt so in die Fresse hauen ehrlich.

Nochmal für die Sonderschüler von euch: LAPTOPS SIND NICHT ZUM SPIELEN. Dafür sind die spiele nicht gemacht und dazu steht in jeder Bedienunganleitung zum spiel auch das man das beachten sollte. Es kann durchaus sein das mal ein spiel auf dem Laptop gut spielbar ist aber dann ist das Zufall.

cu


----------



## Huds (19. Juli 2009)

Degronas schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich habe Warhammer auf allen Grafikeinstellungen ausprobiert und es ruckelt auf allen ein wenig.
> Ich bin der Meinung das es nicht sein darf
> ...


----------



## Klos1 (19. Juli 2009)

Seriil schrieb:


> Ich glaube mein Prozessor ist untertaktet 0o
> Wenn sich wer bei AMD  im BIOS auskennt pls melden
> hab nur xfire:  seriil



Und wie kommst du darauf? Liegt wahrscheinlich eher an Cool’n’Quiet, ein Stromsparmechanismus, welcher bei geringer Auslastung den Takt senkt.
Oder kannst du das ausschließen?


----------



## Seriil (19. Juli 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du darauf? Liegt wahrscheinlich eher an Cool&#8217;n&#8217;Quiet, ein Stromsparmechanismus, welcher bei geringer Auslastung den Takt senkt.
> Oder kannst du das ausschließen?



kA woran das liegt jedenfalls steht im Bios

CPU Host Frequency (Mhz)  200   dabei sollte doch 300 da stehen wenn ich 3ghz prozzesor habe
Habe das beim übertakten gesehen und wollte ihn auf 300 takten dann ist er nicht mehr gestartet, dann hab ich gelesen dass ich noch die Volt zahl erhöhen soll aber das sei wohl gefährlich

http://www.pcpraxis.de/index.php?id=1498&a...t&task=view


----------



## Diadem (20. Juli 2009)

Moin moin,

ich hab keine Lust den ganzen Thread zu lesen, also wenn`s schon als Antwort vorhanden ist, auch gut

Möglicherweise ist im Energieschema deines Notebooks angegeben mit welcher Leistung es bei Akku -oder Netzbetrieb läuft. Selbst im Netzbetrieb laufen einige NB`s dann nicht
auf voller Leistung. Da könntest Du mal schauen. Dann solltest Du mal nachschauen welche Dienste bei Dir direkt ab Start laufen, es ist wahrscheinliches das etliches von
dem was mitläuft während des Spiels nicht benötigt wird und unnötig Leistung verschlingt.

Stimmt, ein Notebook ist eigentlich keine "Spielekiste", aber bei der heute vorhandenen Power ist es durchaus möglich "mobil" flüssig zu spielen, selbstverständliche auch online.
Hab`s schon auf nem Thinkpad R61 flüssig laufen sehen. Das sind nun wirklich keine Gamer Notebooks.

Grüße

Diadem


----------



## OldboyX (20. Juli 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Hab kein Rückeln, rechner ist drei jahre alt und ausser in extremen situationen wenn mehrere kt´s aufeinanderprallen hatte ich noch nie ruckler. Kauft euch mal neue rechner oder hört auf auf irgrndwelchen Laptopts zu spielen. Leuten die auf Laptops spielen und sich beschweren und das Maul aufmachen könnte ich echt so in die Fresse hauen ehrlich.
> 
> Nochmal für die Sonderschüler von euch: LAPTOPS SIND NICHT ZUM SPIELEN. Dafür sind die spiele nicht gemacht und dazu steht in jeder Bedienunganleitung zum spiel auch das man das beachten sollte. Es kann durchaus sein das mal ein spiel auf dem Laptop gut spielbar ist aber dann ist das Zufall.
> 
> cu




Zum Einen gibt es keinen Grund, agressiv zu werden und jemanden als "Sonderschüler" zu beschimpfen. Zum Anderen solltest du keine Unwahrheiten verbreiten. "LAPTOPS SIND NICHT ZUM SPIELEN" ist kompletter Schwachsinn. Wie bei allen Computern geht es lediglich um die Leistung die sie bringen können und es gibt so einige Laptops, die einen 3 Jahre alten Desktop PC alt aussehen lassen.

Zusätzlich sollte man bedenken, dass "Spielen" ein sehr weiter Begriff ist und die Bandbreite an Computerspielen von Solitaire bis Crysis reicht. Hier pauschal zu sagen Laptops seien fürs Spielen ungeeignet ist unangebracht. In keiner Bedieungsanleitung habe ich übrigens gelesen, dass Spiele auf Laptops nicht oder schlecht laufen würden. Manchmal findet man lediglich Hinweise, welchen Laptop-Komponenten die Systemanforderungen in etwa entsprechen.

Was man über Laptops sagen kann ist, dass das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis schlechter ist als bei Desktop PCs, dafür gewinnt man aber Mobilität usw. dazu. Auch ist es natürlich so, dass der schnellstmögliche Desktop PC die Leistung der besten Laptops übersteigt (auf kleinerem Raum, kann man nicht die selbe Leistung einbauen, aber das bewegt sich dann auf einem Niveau jenseits von allem was aktuelle Spiele brauchen). Jedoch gibt es genügend Laptops die jedes moderne Spiel flüssig meistern können.

Das Problem, das du beschreibst rührt wohl eher daher, dass Leute keine Ahnung von CPU, RAM oder Grafikkarte haben und sich irgend einen PC oder Laptop kaufen weil er viel Speicherplatz (genauso wie viele glauben, dass die Megapixel das wichtigste Merkmal bei einer Digitalcamera sind)bietet, billig ist oder jemand von dem sie glauben, dass er Ahnung hat (in Wirklichkeit aber keine hat) ihnen dazu geraten hat. Oder aber, weil sie nicht wissen, dass verschiedene Anwendungen verschieden starke Hardware erfordern. Folglich passiert es, dass Leute PCs ODER Laptops haben, die zu schwach sind um die verschiedensten modernen Spiele flüssig darzustellen.


----------



## Seriil (20. August 2009)

Hab mit dem game aufgehört hat kein sinn


----------



## xdave78 (20. August 2009)

Huds schrieb:


> Nochmal für die Sonderschüler von euch: LAPTOPS SIND NICHT ZUM SPIELEN. Dafür sind die spiele nicht gemacht und dazu steht in jeder Bedienunganleitung zum spiel auch das man das beachten sollte. Es kann durchaus sein das mal ein spiel auf dem Laptop gut spielbar ist aber dann ist das Zufall.


Muahaha...selten so gelacht. Epic fail mien jung^^ - nur mal so am Rande: wir haben schon 2009, jaja die Mauer ist weg und die Sowjetunion gibts auch nichtmehr. Ausserdem musst Du jetzt stark sein: der King of Pop ist tot.




Klos schrieb:


> Aber wie dem auch sei, es ändert nichts an der Tatsache, daß ein Mainboard nicht großartig etwas an der Spieleperformance eines Rechners bewirkt.


Lol son Quatsch..sorry hab ich jetzt erst gelesen. Lass raten - RAM (clock) ist auch nicht sooo wichtig und wenn man ne UDMA33 Fetsplatte hat wirds schon passen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

xdave78 schrieb:


> Muahaha...selten so gelacht. Epic fail mien jung^^ - nur mal so am Rande: wir haben schon 2009, jaja die Mauer ist weg und die Sowjetunion gibts auch nichtmehr. Ausserdem musst Du jetzt stark sein: der King of Pop ist tot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was für ein Geschwätz! Keinen blassen Schimmer haben, aber blöd daher reden.


----------



## Teal (20. August 2009)

Zurück zum Thema und lasst das Geflame, sonst ist hier schnell zu und die betroffenen kriegen eine Verwarnung. Wir sind hier doch nicht im *PIEP*-Forum. Danke.


----------



## Diven (20. August 2009)

seit heute läuft noch flüssiger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xdave78 (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Was für ein Geschwätz! Keinen blassen Schimmer haben, aber blöd daher reden.



Naja in Zeiten wo es Laptops mit Dual und Quadcore gibt, mobile GTX280 und HD4850 Karten kann man das schon mal so sagen. Denke ich. Wenn es vollkommen egal wäre was man für ein Board hat, welcher Chipsatz drauf ist und wie gut North-/Southridge (gekühlt ) sind frag ich mich schon wer hier keinen Schimmre hat. zu suggerieren dass bis auf CPu und Grafikkarte alles andere egal ist ist nunmal grundlegend falsch. Ich selber spiele auf nem Laptop, MSI GT725 mit C2D, 4GB DDR2 und HD4850 WAR bei 1650er Auflösung ohne AA/AF mit max Details bei 60fps bzw. 30 in nem Szenario wo sich mehrere KTs bashen. Sicherlich nicht der Wahnsinn wenn man bedenkt, dass ich zB AoC auch mit "Hohen" Details spielen kann in diese Frameratebereichen.


Ein Mainboard kann einen Performanceunterschied von bis zu 20% ausmachen, wenn das NIX ist dann weiss ich es auch nicht. die Summe der Komponenten macht es halt...man kann sicher nen Phenom i7 mit 533er RAM und ner ordentlich langsamen HDD auch mit ner GTX295 fahren. Dann muss man sich aber nicht über Systeminstabilitäten und Performanceeinbrüchen aufregen. Ich schätze JEDEr der einen Funken Ahnung von PC Komponenten hat wird bestätigen, dass es nicht EGAL ist.

bei Notebooks ist das häufigste Problem, dass im Energieschema was dummes eingestellt ist...meisst macht das das OS von alleine und man muss auf jeden Fall dort zuerst reinschaun. Bei Laptops geht das OS idR direkt davon aus, dass man Akku sparen muss/will. Daher laufen die im Normalbetrieb dann runtergetaktet. Dazu kommt, dass die Bezeichnungen wie GT9600 von NVIDIA vollkommen falsche Tatsachen vorgaukeln,. eine 9600GT hat nix mit dem Desktop Model zu tun sondern ist eher mit ner 8600 zu vergleichen (die Vorgängerversion , der mobile 8600 wurde lediglich wegen eines 65nm Fertigungsprozesses umbenannt). Als wenn das nicht genug wäre gibt es auch noch riesen Unterschiede im verbaiuten VRAM...billige Lappis haben DDR2 - bessere Geräte DDR3...das macht auch schon einen riesen Unterschied aus. Eine GT280 basiert auch nicht auf dem GT200 sondern auf dem G92b wie zB eine Desktop 9800er Geforce. ATI macht zum Glück nicht so eine Irreführung in ihr Sortiment.

Insofern würd ich schon sagen, dass ich Ahnung habe. Ich denke ich baue länger PCs zusammen als einige hier lesen können und habe , anders als die Meisten, dementsprechend natürlich auch schon erfahrungen mit dem Einfluss der verschiedenen Komponenten gemacht. Ist jedenfalls besser als irgendwas aus "hörensagen" zu behaupten oder zu empfehlen.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Ich baue selbst schon sehr lange PC's zusammen und weiß auch wovon ich rede. Ich habe nie behauptet, daß ein Mainboard völlig egal ist.
Da läuft die komplette Peripherie zusammen, natürlich trägt ein Mainboard maßgeblich zur Stabilität bei. Trotzdem brauche ich kein Mainboard für 150 Euro, wenn ich einen Gamer-Rechner will. Es gibt auch für wenig Geld sehr stabile und gute Mainboards. Das habe ich gesagt und mehr nicht.

Hier zum Beispiel ein gutes Mainboard für wenig Geld:

http://www.hoh.de/Hardware/Mainboards/AMD/...4578_100007.htm

Damit habe ich bereits zwei Systeme mit einen Phenom II 940 gebastelt, die absolut stabil laufen. Mehr braucht ein normaler User nicht.
Etwas anderes ist es, wenn ich stark übertakten möchte oder einfach zusätzliche Features wie SLI oder sonst etwas benötige. Dafür zahlst du den Aufpreis, aber Performance in Spielen ist das letzte, was du dir mit einen Highend-Mainboard erkaufst. 

20% in Spielen? Zeige mir einen Vergleich, der das belegt. Und auch der Ram ist von der Taktung eher zu vernachlässigen. Ob ich jetzt PC6400 verbaue, oder PC8500, da kommt im Endeffekt kaum was drum rum. Und das weiß ich nicht nur von Hörensagen, denn rein zufällig habe ich zwei vergleichbare Systeme, je mit 4 GB PC6400 und mit PC8500. Und der Unterschied in Spielen ist nicht einmal spürbar. Das sind wenige Prozent und mehr nicht.

Die erste Geige spielt in Spielen die Grafikkarte. Und ich sage es nochmal, für alle weiteren Schlaumeier, daß ich damit nicht etwa meine, daß es Sinn macht, eine GTX295 einem 6000 X2 zur Seite zu Stellen. Trotzdem ist die Grafikkarte die Komponente, in die ich als Gamer am meisten investiere.
Bevor ich an der spare, nehm ich lieber PC6400 anstelle von PC8500 und nehme mir ein gutes Board für 60-70 Euro, anstelle eines als "Gamer-Board" angepriesenes Mobo für 150 Euro, mit Features die ich nicht brauche.

Du kannst dir mit günstigen Mainboards also auch ein absolut stabiles Spiele-System basteln und hast von der Performance keine spürbaren Abstriche.
Und das sage ich auch nicht einfach so vom Hörensagen, sondern ich habe ein System mit Highend-Mainboard und einen 9550er Quad. Und wenn du denkst, daß der sich von der Performance her von denen merklich unterscheidet, denen ich ein günstiges Mainboard spendiert habe, dann liegst du halt einfach nur voll daneben.

Für alle anderen Behauptungen möchte ich Belege sehen. 

Und mir blöde Bemerkungen um die Ohren zu hauen, wie man könne ja auch ATA-Platten im UDMA33-Modus für Highend-Systeme verwenden, ist nicht nur völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, sondern einfach nur schwachsinnig. Das hat nichts, aber auch garnichts mit dem Thema Mainboard und Performance zu tun. 

Die Bandbreite von SATAII wird beim teuren Mainboard auch nicht größer, muss sie auch garnicht. Und UDMA-133 bekommst du auch bei den billigen Boards, falls du noch IDE verwendest. Und wie du, als jemand der Ahnung hat selbst feststellen wirst, hätte man mit UDMA-133 sogar meist noch keine Probleme von der Bandbreite her, wenn wir jetzt mal davon ausgehen würden, daß nur eine Platte betrieben wird. 

Klar werde ich mir bestimmt keine IDE-Platte mehr holen, allein schon wegen Features wie AHCI, aber es zeigt doch deutlich, daß bei den einzelnen Bussen oder Punkt-zu-Punkt-Verbindungen wie SATA Bandbreite nicht das Problem ist.

Um an die Grenzen von SATA II zu gehen, bräuchte ich schon eine SSD-Platte.

So und nun kannst du mir gern was handfestes bringen um deine Aussagen, bezüglich der besseren Spiele-Performance zu untermauern. Ich lasse mich gerne belehren.


----------



## Suspicious (20. August 2009)

N Schlechter Chipsatz kann dein System etwa 10% - 15%  Leistung kosten
Aufm Chipsatz läuft fast alles zusammen. Was der Chipsatz nich verarbeiten kann holt n großer Prozessor oder ne schnelle Grafikkarte unter umständenden auch nicht rein.

Wenn du ne Pumpe hast die 2000Liter pro minute fördert, aber n gartenschlauch zur "übertragung" nimmst wird die Pumpe kaum ihre maximale Leistung nutzen können. Ähnlich verhält es sich beim Mainboard.

Das Ding is das letzte woran ich sparen würde, Was zugegebener maßen nicht heißen muss dass man das teuerste vom teuersten kaufen muss.  Das aber nicht nur wegen der Performance oder Stabilität


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Was ein Chipsatz ist, brauchst du mir nicht zu erklären, daß weiß ich selbst. Trotzdem, die Busse sind bei jedem Mainboard gleich. Und was du da bedingt durch bessere Northbridge rausholen kannst, das kannst du getrost in der Pfeife rauchen. Das machen billige Boards annährend genau so gut und nicht selten sogar besser.

Hier hast du nen Vergleich, zwischen billigen und teuren Chipsätzen von Gigabyte:

http://www.legitreviews.com/article/985/5/

Da hast du Highend für 140 Euro gegen Lowend mit 70 Euro. Wo ist dein Performance-Unterschied? Und genau dieses Bild bietet sich dir auch bei fast allen anderen Tests und decken sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen.

Aber von mir aus, kauft euch Platinen für 150 Euro und mehr, wenn ihr euch damit besser fühlt. Ich gebe es an dieser Stelle auf.


----------



## xdave78 (20. August 2009)

@Souspicious: 100% was ich meine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Klos:



Klos schrieb:


> Ich habe nie behauptet, daß ein Mainboard völlig egal ist.
> Da läuft die komplette Peripherie zusammen, natürlich trägt ein Mainboard maßgeblich zur Stabilität bei.





Klos schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Mainboard: Also ich weiß nicht, in wie fern du das meinst, aber wenn es um das Thema Performance (vor allem beim zocken) geht, dann ist das Mainboard das *unwichtigste* und nicht das wichtigste.
> Die paar mehr FPS, die bei einer Luxusplatine herauskommen, reißen echt mal garnichts.
> 
> *Beim zocken ist die Grafikkarte das wichtigste und nichts anderes. *.


 nur mal als Bsp..
http://www.tomshardware.com/de/x58-Mainboa...-240378-11.html

die % kann jeder selber rechnen, wer nicht weiss wie: 100- (FPS/ FPS vom Besten *100) Unterschiede liegen bei bis zu 15% (und das ist ne recht KLEINE Auswahl von Boards...
Dass es was mit dem Preis zu tun haben soll hast nur Du behauptet, meine Aussage wr lediglich dass es Mumpitz ist zu behaupten, dass das MB zu vernachlässigen sei.
So nun hab ich genug davon ich denke für diesen hread hätten wir den Einfluss den MBs und unsere SEHR WEIT auseinanderdriftende Meinung dazu ausreichend dargestellt - soll sich jeder dens in dem Zusammenhang interessiert mal selber ein Bild davon machen.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

Das Prozentrechnen ist nicht so deines, was? Auf dem Bildchen sind keine 69% Differenz zu sehen, sondern eher was mit um die 30%.

Außerdem sind die Boards uralt und von den Modellen einfach verdammt schlecht gewählt. Ich bevorzuge es etwas repräsentativer und vor allem auf der Höher der Zeit. Das es Mainboards gibt, die nichts taugen, habe ich nie bestritten. Es gibt aber auch billige Boards, die was taugen. Deswegen würde ich mir da auch von jemanden etwas aussuchen lassen, der Ahnung hat, wenn ich es selbst nicht besser wüsste.

http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware...70t-ud3p/6.html

Und genau, wie oben, bei den von mir verlinkten Boards, frage ich nochmal: Wo ist da der relevante Performance-Unterschied? Vor allem abseits von synthetischen Benchmarks mit Blick auf Spiele-Performance, um die es hier ja eigentlich geht?

Siehst du ihn? Ich auch nicht, liegt vielleicht daran, daß er nicht vorhanden ist, wenn man sich das richtige Board aussucht. Wo hier die Spitzenboards und du LowEnd zu finden sind, brauche ich dir ja nicht zu erklären. Dir wird auch auffallen, daß im Gegensatz zu deinen Vergleichen die Boards 

a - auf der Höhe der Zeit sind 

und

b - die Zusammenstellungen sinnig gewählt wurden

Somit bleibe ich weiter bei meiner Aussage. Es gibt aktuell genug günstige Boards, die mit den ganz großen ohne Probleme mithalten können, erst recht und das betone ich nochmal, in Spielen, wie bei den Benches eindeutig zu sehen ist. Man muss sich halt nur die guten nehmen und das sind nicht automatisch die teuren, zumindest nicht hinsichtlich Performance und auch nicht ausnahmslos hinsichtlich Stabilität.

Und noch eines gebe ich dir mit auf dem Weg. Wenn es mit dem lesen genauso weit her ist, wie mit dem Rechnen, dann würde ich nicht versuchen krampfhaft mit irgendwelchen Zitaten von mir mich in Widersprüchen zu verwickeln. Es ging einmal um die Performance und abseits davon um Stabilität.
Und für beide Fälle brauche ich nicht unbedingt ein teures Board.

P.S. was Speicherbandbreite bedeutet, daß weißt du? Und wann du etwas davon merken könntest und wann nicht ist dir auch bewusst?
Wenn Speicherbandbreite Trumpf wäre und das vor allem beim Spielen, dann würde der Nehalem ja gerade zu davon spurten. Macht er das in Spielen gegenüber einen Core2Duo mit sehr eingeschränkter Bandbreite bezüglich Speicheranbindung?

Edit:

lol...war dir der vorige Vergleich zu peinlich, oder warum hast du ihn wieder entfernt. Den neuen Link kenne ich, aber damit schießt du dir ja jetzt selbst ins Knie.
Der belegt ja nur, was ich sage. 

Und nur, weil ich sage, daß das Mainboard nicht so wichtig ist, heißt das nicht, daß ich blind jeden Rotz einbaue. Deswegen nehme ich noch lange nicht das erst beste daher gelaufene Board, sondern suche mir meine Kandidaten schon sehr wohl aus. Mit etwas denken könnte man dann auch dahinter kommen, daß ich damit auf die einzelnen Klassen selektiere: Low-end, Mid-range und High-end. Und mit 60-70 Euro für gute Boards würde ich die fast schon in Low-end einsortieren und da gibt es sehr viele, die taugen.


----------



## OldboyX (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das Prozentrechnen ist nicht so deines, was? Auf dem Bildchen sind keine 69% Differenz zu sehen, sondern eher was mit um die 30%.
> ...



Ihr seid doch beide einer Meinung. Es gab ein kleines Missverständnis, das war alles. Ihr seid beide der Meinung, dass ein Mainboard sehr wohl einen Leistungsunterschied ausmachen kann, den man nicht so ohne weiteres beim Kauf vernachlässigen sollte.

Der Rest ist doch nur Ansichtssache.

Für meine Begriffe ist ein 80 Euro Mainboard ein absolutes Qualitätsprodukt und wenn ich so viel für ein Mainboard ausgebe, dann "spare" ich nicht. Wenn ich wirklich beim Mainboard "spare" weil es komplett "egal" ist, dann holt man sich kein Gigabyte für 80  Euro. Da gibts viel schlechtere und billigere mainboards und 80 Euro Gigabyte ist sicher nicht "lowbudget" oder "lowend". Die ganz miesen findet man gar net erst in Tests...

Zu keiner Zeit hat irgendwer hier behauptet, man müsse sich ein 200-300 euro teures Asus Rampage Extreme mit so Features wie reset und power switches on board, easy access clrcmos schalter, lcd poster und overclocker profile saving etc. kaufen. 

Die Boards sind für komplette Enthusiasten, das hat mit "Gamer" (auch wenn das aufgrund von marketing natürlich draufsteht) nichts zu tun, sondern mit einer Leidenschaft für "den schnellstmöglichen PC + übertakten". So wie manch einer 50,000 Euro in seinen VW Golf steckt... Wenn jemand der WC oder max AirCooling machen will und seinen FSB auf an die 600 drehen will (weil das halt sein Ding ist) dann kommen solche Boards in Frage. Das sind auch leute die dann ihren Heatsink lappen und weiß der Geier was machen, weil das halt ihr Ding ist. Mit Preis/Leistung hat das alles dann nichts mehr zu tun, aber das wissen die Leute meist auch.

PS: Ich hab mir auch ein Asus Rampage Formula gekauft und obwohl ich meinen Quad von 2,4 auf 3,2 GHz übertakte ist das Mainboard immer noch der totale overkill, da ich dieses Übertaktungsergebnis auch mit anderen (billigeren Boards) locker erreichen hätte können. Nur habe ich das Ding in vollem Bewußtsein gekauft und weil ich gerade das nötige Kleingeld hatte ists mir auch relativ Wurst jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (20. August 2009)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch beide einer Meinung. Es gab ein kleines Missverständnis, das war alles. Ihr seid beide der Meinung, dass ein Mainboard sehr wohl einen Leistungsunterschied ausmachen kann, den man nicht so ohne weiteres beim Kauf vernachlässigen sollte.



Ja, du hast vollkommen recht. Lasst mich meine Aussage nochmal präzisieren. Meine Message ist:

Für ein performantes und stabiles Highend-System ist es keinesfalls notwendig, sich eine teure Highend-Platine zu kaufen. Bereits für 70 Euro gibt es Low-Budget-Platinen, die es in Sachen Stabilität und Performance ihren großen Brüdern gleich tun.

Exemplarisch sei hier das Gigabyte MA770T-UD3P für den aktuellen Sockel AM3 genannt. Wie anhand dieser Benchmarks http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware...70t-ud3p/6.html ersichtlich, bewegt sich der Performance-Unterschied zu den großen Highend-Platinen für 140 Euro und mehr meist im einstelligen Prozentbereich. Nicht selten ist sogar die billige Platine etwas vorn. In Spielen ist ein Unterschied praktisch nicht gegeben. Auch das ist hier sehr schön zu sehen.

Wer keine zu großen Ambitionen in Richtung Übertaktung hat und auf Features wie SLI verzichten kann, der bekommt mit dem MA770T-UD3P ein Board, was keine Wünsche offen lässt.

Okay...mist...das war jetzt eher Werbung für das MA770T-UD3P. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich denke, nun ist es klar. Das meinte ich damit, als ich sagte, daß das Mainboard zu vernachlässigen ist. Nicht etwa, kauf dir den erst besten Ramsch, der dir über den Weg läuft, sondern schlicht und ergreifend: Such dir ein gutes billiges Low-Budget-Board, sofern die erwünschten Features gegeben sind, wirst du im Alltagsbetrieb keinen spürbaren Unterschied merken. 

Das ist meine Message. Und nun verabschiede ich mich. Für etwaige verbale Ausrutscher bitte ich wie immer an dieser Stelle zu entschuldigen.

/Salute


----------



## OldboyX (20. August 2009)

Schön gesagt.

Trotzdem finde ich immer noch nicht, dass man bei einem qualitativ hochwertigen Board für immerhin 70 Euro von einem Markenhersteller wie Gigabyte gleich von "low budged" board spricht.

Ich würde ein 70 Euro Board eben, wie schon gesagt, als Mittelklasse einstufen und das 140 Euro teure als high-end und das 250 Euro teure als enthusiast. Aber das sind auch nur Spitzfindigkeiten von meiner Seite.

Insgesamt gebe ich dir absolut recht. Ein solides 70 Euro Board (kann auch ein gutes Asus oder MSI sein - um mal nicht Gigabyte Werbung zu machen) ist für die allermeisten Bedürfnisse der großen Mehrheit der Spieler absolut ausreichend.


----------



## xdave78 (20. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Wenn es mit dem lesen genauso weit her ist, wie mit dem Rechnen, dann würde ich nicht versuchen krampfhaft mit irgendwelchen Zitaten von mir mich in Widersprüchen zu verwickeln. Es ging einmal um die Performance und abseits davon um Stabilität.
> Und für beide Fälle brauche ich nicht unbedingt ein teures Board.


Naja dann doch nochmal: hab ich zu KEINEM Zeitpunkt gesagt (also dass es ein teures MB sein soll). Nur die Aussage von oben - das Board sei nicht wichtig, sogar das UNWICHTIGSTE - kann man so halt nicht stehen lassen. Erst recht nicht wenn jmd vllt nicht soviel Ahnung hat und losgeht und sich, diesen Satz im Hinterkopf ein 40€ Board kauft-irgendeines (zB weils Billig ist, oder halt weils im Laden einfach da ist). ebenso diese ominöse Aussage zu Laptops.
Da Du das mit den Boards nun klar gestellt hast ist es ja OK. Im endeffekt hat OldboyX ja recht und wir meinen offenbar das Selbe...wie sich nun nach 1 Seite mehr oder weniger sachlicher Diskussion rausgestellt hat. Wenngleich man das auch auf andere Art machen kann als mit persönlichen Angriffen - das hat immer sowas von "getroffene Hunde beissen" - damit tut man sich selbst idR keinen Gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Meinen Vergleich hab ich in der tat aus den von Dir genannten Gründen abgeändert - eigentlich nur um zu belegen, dass es sehr wohl einen Einflussfaktor Mainboard gibt, im Zuge dessen habe ich ja auch meine Rechenfehler korrigiert. Gelobt sei, wem nicht mal ein Flüchtigkeitsfehler unterläuft - wenn man ihn gleich selbst erkennt ist es keiner ^^


----------



## Klos1 (21. August 2009)

Gut, dann haben wir uns falsch verstanden. Ich muss auch zugeben, daß eine Aussage, wie: "das Mainboard spielt keine große Rolle" oder so ähnlich viel Spielraum für Interpretationen lässt. Gemeint war, wie nun ja klargestellt wurde, das es keinesfalls ein teurer Chipsatz sein muss, aber trotzdem gut gewählt sein sollte.
Wobei ich jetzt natürlich auch nie direkt geschrieben habe, man könne einfach drauf losrennen und sich das erst beste kaufen. Das nächste mal werde ich meine Aussagen von Anfang an dahingehend präzisieren, um etwaige Mißverständnisse im Keim zu ersticken. Allerdings wurde auch nicht groß gefragt, wie ich das jetzt meine, was auf der anderen Seite vielleicht auch kein Fehler gewesen wäre, bevor man mir an den Kopf wirft, ich würde Quatsch erzählen.

Für meine verbalen Entgleisungen habe ich mich ja entschludigt. Wobei dir aber auch klar sein muss, daß du sie mit deinen ersten Kommentar eingeleitet hast, der, wie ich immer noch sagen muss, aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen war. Das kam für mich ehrlich gesagt ein bisschen so rüber, als ob du mich für dumm verkaufen wolltest.


----------



## Suspicious (21. August 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Das nächste mal werde ich meine Aussagen von Anfang an dahingehend präzisieren, um etwaige Mißverständnisse im Keim zu ersticken.




Das ist halt in textform immer etwas schwierig weil man betonung, gestik, etc. nich darstellen kann.
Sachen so zu formulieren das sie genau das wiederspiegeln, was man eigendlich aussagen möchte würde bedeuten dass man jedesmal n halben Roman schreiben müsste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Was dan widerrum kaum noch einer lesen würde )


----------

